# Milan-Napoli: domenica 4 ottobre 2015 ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Milan-Napoli, domenica 4 ottobre 2015 ore 20.45.

Milan-Napoli, partita in programma domenica 4 ottobre alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

L'ultima gara tra le due squadre durante lo scorso campionato è stata giocata a Napoli ed è terminata 3-0.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di domenica 4 ottobre 2015.

A seguire tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita.

Arbitrerà Rizzoli.

Le formazioni ufficiali

MILAN (4-3-1-2): Lopez, Antonelli, Ely, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca

NAPOLI (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Allan, Hamsik, Jorginho, Insigne, Callejon, Higuain


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Le immagini della partita vinta dal Napoli per 3-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Senza Romagnoli contro uno degli attacchi più pericolosi della serie A

Verremo distrutti in casa, bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Non penso riusciremo a vincere, X2.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Brutta roba.

Fortuna che, almeno, questi qui giocheranno giovedì in Europa League.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Una sconfitta ci affosserebbe del tutto, troppa fragilità psicologica all'interno del nostro ambiente. Ma a dire il vero nemmeno il pareggio sarebbe il massimo dato che la partita dopo è a Torino contro la seconda in classifica, altra gara tutt'altro che agevole.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Una sconfitta ci affosserebbe del tutto, troppa fragilità psicologica all'interno del nostro ambiente. Ma a dire il vero nemmeno il pareggio sarebbe il massimo dato che la partita dopo è a Torino contro la seconda in classifica, altra gara tutt'altro che agevole.



Magari vinciamo per un'insieme di cose: si trova la reazione momentanea, il Napoli è stanco, e capita un rigore.
Non cambierebbe comunque la realtà di questo Milan, una squadra discontinua, demotivata, debole di per sè e indebolita ulteriormente da una società debole.
Solito copione dell'anno scorso e di quello precedente. Si vince una partita, si perde la successiva, si pareggia l'altro, si torna a vincere, si fa una seconda vittoria, poi due sconfitte e così via.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

La vedo molto male. Mi fanno ben sperare il fatto di giocare a Milano, il loro impegno di giovedì e una (spero) possibile reazione della squadra. Però le differenze di valori sono molto nette.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Settembre 2015)

C'ho na voglia di vedere sta partita... andrà a finire come lo scorso anno dove non riuscivo più a vederli giocare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2015)

Se il Napoli gioca bene veniamo massacrati, per fortuna sono molto discontinui e imprevedibili.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli gioca bene veniamo massacrati, per fortuna sono molto discontinui e imprevedibili.



Concordo, ma noi siamo scarsi non solo tecnicamente ma anche mentalmente. Cioè, potrebbero scendere in campo non con la voglia di riscatto ma con la paura.
Vedremo, pure noi siamo molto discontinui comunque.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari vinciamo per un'insieme di cose: si trova la reazione momentanea, il Napoli è stanco, e capita un rigore.
> Non cambierebbe comunque la realtà di questo Milan, una squadra discontinua, demotivata, debole di per sè e indebolita ulteriormente da una società debole.
> Solito copione dell'anno scorso e di quello precedente. Si vince una partita, si perde la successiva, si pareggia l'altro, si torna a vincere, si fa una seconda vittoria, poi due sconfitte e così via.



Mihajlovic viene pagato proprio per cercare di invertire questa tendenza, e l'unico modo per farlo è riuscire ad inanellare un bel filotto di risultati utili consecutivi. Difficile dite ? può essere ma di certo non impossibile visto che sia Seedorf che Allegri (2012-13) con squadre non certo più forti di quella attuale ci sono riusciti.


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Senza Romagnoli contro uno degli attacchi più pericolosi della serie A
> 
> Verremo distrutti in casa, bene



Ci siamo ridotti ad aver paura del Napoli di Sarri, anzi ci hanno ridotto così con anni di gestione disgraziata


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Prima di tutto speriamo riesca a mettere in campo la formazione giusta, negli interpreti e nello schieramento in campo.
Spero di non vedere più De Jong mezz'ala, e Bonaventura deve stare a centrocampo.
In difesa faccia rientrare Mexes, e Bacca davanti con Adriano.
Non ci vuole poi molto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Tutti si aspettano una sconfitta, quindi probabile che verrà un pareggio.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Settembre 2015)

Pallottoliere??!?


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

paradossalmente potremmo vincerla come fece Sir Pippa. Il napoli è una squadra discontinua, tuttavia se gioca come sa ci mata tranquillamente


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata - Ely vs Higuain, Insigne e compagnia cantante


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me la vinciamo....loro hanno l'impegno di coppa che toglie tante energie..


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zapata - Ely vs Higuain, Insigne e compagnia cantante



Secondo me giocano Alex-Ely


----------



## folletto (28 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me giocano Alex-Ely



Alex VS Higuain


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me giocano Alex-Ely



Se gioca Cataldo Baglio è meglio non scendere in campo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (28 Settembre 2015)

se l'anno scorso non si poteva pensare di dominare l'empoli di sarri a san siro... figuriamoci ora il napoli


----------



## Tobi (28 Settembre 2015)

Riproporrei Mexes. Ely è scarso


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 
Calabria Zapata ely de sciglio 
kucka montolivo bonaventura 
bertolacci 
bacca adriano

giochiamo così e la vinciamo..


----------



## Ale.sasha (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Zapata ely de sciglio
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci
> ...



A me questa formazione piace.
Non dico che che giochiamo così vinciamo perché il Napoli è una squadra tosta e noi non abbiamo ancora una nostra identità, ma almeno possiamo sperare di fare qualcosa di buono


----------



## Ale.sasha (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Zapata ely de sciglio
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci
> ...



L'unica cosa che mi spaventa un po' É l'un esperienza di Ely vs l'esperienza dell'attacco napoletano, ma non abbiamo molta scelta se non quella di mettere Alex che sarebbe pure peggio


----------



## neversayconte (28 Settembre 2015)

Chi giocherà in difesa con Romagnoli squalificato? Ancora lo scandaloso Zapata?


----------



## neversayconte (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Zapata ely de sciglio
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci
> ...



Non vorrei dire, ma il Napoli è superiore tecnicamente praticamente in ogni zona del campo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Zapata ely de sciglio
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci
> ...





Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> A me questa formazione piace.
> Non dico che che giochiamo così vinciamo perché il Napoli è una squadra tosta e noi non abbiamo ancora una nostra identità, ma almeno possiamo sperare di fare qualcosa di buono





Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi spaventa un po' É l'un esperienza di Ely vs l'esperienza dell'attacco napoletano, ma non abbiamo molta scelta se non quella di mettere Alex che sarebbe pure peggio





neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire, ma il Napoli è superiore tecnicamente praticamente in ogni zona del campo.



Questa è al momento, per distacco, la miglior squadra che possiamo schierare, a parte Romagnoli.
bisogna insistere con questo undici, con i soli innesti a seconda di necessità di Mexes, Poli, Antonelli e Balotelli.
Honda e De Jong vanno cancellati dal progetto.
Sperando poi in qualche innesto di qualità a gennaio.

Sarei anche curioso di vedere Kucka davanti alla difesa con Poli mezzala destra.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è al momento, per distacco, la miglior squadra che possiamo schierare, a parte Romagnoli.
> bisogna insistere con questo undici, con i soli innesti a seconda di necessità di Mexes, Poli, Antonelli e Balotelli.
> Honda e De Jong vanno cancellati dal progetto.
> Sperando poi in qualche innesto di qualità a gennaio.
> ...



No per favore, ci siamo appena liberati di de jong davanti la difesa, e vuoi mettere un distruttore di gioco come kucka?? lasciamo montolivo, che anche se non è chissà chi, da quando c'è lui in quella posizione si inizia a ragionare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No per favore, ci siamo appena liberati di de jong davanti la difesa, e vuoi mettere un distruttore di gioco come kucka?? lasciamo montolivo, che anche se non è chissà chi, da quando c'è lui in quella posizione si inizia a ragionare.



Anch'io preferisco un regista come Montolivo, ma in caso di necessità credo che Kucka sia più tecnico, mobile e dia più forza e aiuto sulle palle alte rispetto a De Jong.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

Sono pure allo stadio, regalo di compleanno della morosa. Non so se sia un motivo di gioia o tristezza questo.


----------



## Cizzu (28 Settembre 2015)

Ma Antonelli.. perchè in panchina?


----------



## higuain71 (28 Settembre 2015)

Pima di tutto un buongiorno a tutti voi.
Siete troppo pessimisti,ma avete visto il napoli fuori casa  diventiamo una squadra qualunque,abbiamo pure una trasferta in europa,troppe partite in pochi giorni non credo che fisicamente si arrivi a milano benissimo,noi invece temiamo molto questa partita,credo che il milan sia un ottima squadra,con un attacco veramente forte,l'unica cosa certa sarà sicuramente una bellissima partita.

Questa sarà la nostra formazione se insigne ci sarà

............................REINA...........................
HYSAJ........ABIOL...........KOULIBALY.....GHOULAM

...........ALLAN.....JORGINHO......HAMSIK

CALLEJION.........HIGUAIN........INSIGNE(mertens)


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Settembre 2015)

higuain71 ha scritto:


> Questa sarà la nostra formazione se insigne ci sarà
> 
> ............................REINA...........................
> HYSAJ........ABIOL...........KOULIBALY.....GHOULAM
> ...



e dici poco?


----------



## Devil (28 Settembre 2015)

Mah, non so nemmeno se la vedrò la partita col Napoli. La sconfitta di Genova mi ha proprio devastato, sembrava di rivedere in tutto e per tutto la squadra dell'anno scorso, senza idee, senza carattere e senza voglia di vincere.


----------



## zlatan (28 Settembre 2015)

higuain71 ha scritto:


> Pima di tutto un buongiorno a tutti voi.
> Siete troppo pessimisti,ma avete visto il napoli fuori casa  diventiamo una squadra qualunque,abbiamo pure una trasferta in europa,troppe partite in pochi giorni non credo che fisicamente si arrivi a milano benissimo,noi invece temiamo molto questa partita,credo che il milan sia un ottima squadra,con un attacco veramente forte,l'unica cosa certa sarà sicuramente una bellissima partita.
> 
> Questa sarà la nostra formazione se insigne ci sarà
> ...



Dai capisco il maniavantismo, o comunque la scaramanzia tipica di Napoli, ma hai presente chi abbiamo come centrali difensivi?? L'unico decente Mexes, a lui non piace, tra Zapata Alex ed Ely, c'e' davvero da rabbrividire... In attacco avremmo una grande coppia che potrebbe dare fastidio alla vostra difesa, il reparto meno forte per voi, ma lui ha pensato bene di dividerla per far giocatore Balotelli che gioca da solo....
Vai tranquillo se giocate la metà di come avete fatto in particolare con la Lazio, finisce tanto a poco....


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma Antonelli.. perchè in panchina?



Non sarà particolarmente in forma, altrimenti non ci sarebbe altra spiegazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Settembre 2015)

higuain71 ha scritto:


> Pima di tutto un buongiorno a tutti voi.
> Siete troppo pessimisti,ma avete visto il napoli fuori casa  diventiamo una squadra qualunque,abbiamo pure una trasferta in europa,troppe partite in pochi giorni non credo che fisicamente si arrivi a milano benissimo,noi invece temiamo molto questa partita,credo che il milan sia un ottima squadra,con un attacco veramente forte,l'unica cosa certa sarà sicuramente una bellissima partita.
> 
> Questa sarà la nostra formazione se insigne ci sarà
> ...



Complimenti per la sportività.

Penso ci siano da entrambe le parti degli attacchi forti e difese instabili, penso vincerà chi sfrutterà meglio le occasioni.


----------



## zlatan (28 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sarà particolarmente in forma, altrimenti non ci sarebbe altra spiegazione.



Spero sia per quello, perchè se gli preferisce De Sciglio sarebbe da internare..


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Settembre 2015)

Tra Napoli e Torino ha la possibilità di ricompattare la squadra e rilanciarla, a patto di non fare i soliti errori di formazione.
Se fallisse anche queste due partite, credo che l'esonero sarebbe la scelta più giusta.


----------



## J&B (29 Settembre 2015)

Il Napoli lascia giocare,credo giocheremo per vincerla.


----------



## zlatan (29 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Tra Napoli e Torino ha la possibilità di ricompattare la squadra e rilanciarla, a patto di non fare i soliti errori di formazione.
> Se fallisse anche queste due partite, credo che l'esonero sarebbe la scelta più giusta.



Si ma scusa per mettere chi Brocchi??? O battiamo il record di allenatori a libro paga e ne prendiamo un altro??? L'alternativa sarebbe Brocchi in attesa di Conte dopo gli Europei, ma credo e spero che aspetteranno Marzo x mettere Brocchi che è il clone di Inzaghi e comunque l'ennesimo non allenatore....


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma scusa per mettere chi Brocchi??? O battiamo il record di allenatori a libro paga e ne prendiamo un altro??? L'alternativa sarebbe Brocchi in attesa di Conte dopo gli Europei, ma credo e spero che aspetteranno Marzo x mettere Brocchi che è il clone di Inzaghi e comunque l'ennesimo non allenatore....



Con questo andamento l'esonero è inevitabile. A qualificazioni concluse, Conte potrebbe avere la concessione del doppio incarico. Non si possono nemmeno escludere Lippi e Capello.

Brocchi, nelle vesti di traghettatore, agirebbe comunque per conto del prossimo tecnico.


----------



## Butcher (29 Settembre 2015)

Potenzialmente può finire in goleada!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2015)

Per me questa la portiamo a casa. E' una sensazione.


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2015)

Gli scontri diretti non li vinciamo praticamente mai.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Non mi aspetto nulla. Questa squadra ha dimostrato di poter perdere tranquillamente contro tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto nulla. Questa squadra ha dimostrato di poter perdere tranquillamente contro tutti.



.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2015)

Per me comunque vada ho la sensazione che Conte sarà dei nostri dopo l'europeo, non ci sono grosse aspettative su Sinisa, alla società sta bene essere mediocri e Sinisa è contento di essere qui.
Ma questa mediocrità presto dovrà finire.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me comunque vada ho la sensazione che Conte sarà dei nostri dopo l'europeo, non ci sono grosse aspettative su Sinisa, alla società sta bene essere mediocri e Sinisa è contento di essere qui.
> Ma questa mediocrità presto dovrà finire.



Con questa rosa pensare Conte faccia il miracolo di trasformare asini in cavalli è un tantino ottimistico. 

Servono innesti di valore, prima nella testa che nei piedi.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa pensare Conte faccia il miracolo di trasformare asini in cavalli è un tantino ottimistico.
> 
> Servono innesti di valore, prima nella testa che nei piedi.



Sarà, ma la sua prima Juve non era certo di livello assoluto, ma nemmeno di ottimissimo livello.
Se lascia la nazionale vien da noi.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa pensare Conte faccia il miracolo di trasformare asini in cavalli è un tantino ottimistico.
> 
> Servono innesti di valore, prima nella testa che nei piedi.



Conte infatti farebbe una parziale rifondazione come minimo.
I giocatori che non vuole, chiede alla società di cederli perché altrimenti li metterebbe fuori rosa.

A noi ci serve uno così.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte infatti farebbe una parziale rifondazione come minimo.
> I giocatori che non vuole, chiede alla società di cederli perché altrimenti li metterebbe fuori rosa.
> 
> A noi ci serve uno così.



anche sinisa fa così.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma la sua prima Juve non era certo di livello assoluto, ma nemmeno di ottimissimo livello.
> Se lascia la nazionale vien da noi.



La Juve è stata un mix di ingranaggi finiti al punto giusto nel momento giusto. Ha trovato una squadra caratterialmente affine a lui, è riuscito a fare leva sull'orgoglio. Gente che dava molto di più di quello che poteva, gente che correva come dannata e l'aggiunta di un campione che sembrava morto, Pirlo. L'aggiunta di un buon giocatore che si è rivelato fenomenale, Vidal. 

Conte è un ottimo allenatore, ma per me il miracolo Juve è una serie di coincidenze che difficilmente si potranno ripetere. 

Detto questo tutto dipende sopratutto da cosa faremo nelle prossime sessioni di mercato, se cominceremo a prendere gente con mentalità vincente e piedi decenti allora pure Sinisa va bene per ripartire e rifondare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Settembre 2015)

Conte sarebbe sarebbe l'ennesima disgrazia che ci potrebbe capitare,

Comunque per domenica sono ottimista, il Napoli fà sempre molta fatica con le squadrette.


----------



## zlatan (30 Settembre 2015)

Mah io ho l'impressione che Conte sia un fenomeno nell'ambito juventino, non so al Milan... E poi il suo modo di fare alla Mourinho me lo rende molto antipatico, io punterei dritto su Montella, gli scade il contratto se non sbaglio e quindi non ci sono penali da pagare... Io però aspetto a mollare Sinisa, almeno fino a gennaio....


----------



## Aron (30 Settembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> anche sinisa fa così.



Ma a Sinisa non gli danno autorità. 
Conte alla Juve aveva detto: "Ziegler non mi serve. Cedetelo perchè tanto non lo faccio giocare mai." 
E Ziegler era stato ceduto.

A Mihajlovic lo hanno ascoltato solo per l'acquisto di Romagnoli. Sul versante cessioni non gli hanno quasi mai dato retta, e nemmeno nel resto della campagna acquisti.


----------



## Aron (30 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Conte sarebbe sarebbe l'ennesima disgrazia che ci potrebbe capitare,
> 
> Comunque per domenica sono ottimista, il Napoli fà sempre molta fatica con le squadrette.



A Conte gli darebbero carta bianca. 
Qui le cose si risollevano solo in due casi: o con la cessione della maggioranza, o con un allenatore affermato e che gode della stima incondizionata di Berlusconi, quindi uno tra Conte, Lippi, Capello, Ancelotti e Guardiola (e l'ultimo è comunque impossibile), a cui verrebbe concessa un'imponente campagna acquisti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Conte gli darebbero carta bianca.
> Qui le cose si risollevano solo in due casi: o con la cessione della maggioranza, o con un allenatore affermato e che gode della stima incondizionata di Berlusconi, quindi uno tra Conte, Lippi, Capello, Ancelotti e Guardiola (e l'ultimo è comunque impossibile), a cui verrebbe concessa un'imponente campagna acquisti.



Si ma Conte ha azzeccato un paio di stagioni (in Italia perchè in europa è stato deludente) nella sua carriera, non è Capello, Ancellotti, Guardiola, 
e nemmeno Lippi che comunque non vorrei.


----------



## Aron (30 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma Conte ha azzeccato un paio di stagioni (in Italia perchè in europa è stato deludente) nella sua carriera, non è Capello, Ancellotti, Guardiola,
> e nemmeno Lippi che comunque non vorrei.



Il punto è che a noi ci serve una rifondazione della rosa.
Possiamo avere Guardiola, Mourinho e Hiddink assieme ad allenare il Milan che tanto non cambierebbe nulla finchè ci sono Montolivo e soci.
Capello e Lippi hanno fatto il loro tempo? Può darsi. Conte è sopravvalutato? Chi lo sa. Ancelotti è una minestra riscaldata? Vero.
Ma tutti questi chiederebbero investimenti importanti e non si farebbero imporre nessun Montolivo o Mexes.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il punto è che a noi ci serve una rifondazione della rosa.
> Possiamo avere Guardiola, Mourinho e Hiddink assieme ad allenare il Milan che tanto non cambierebbe nulla finchè ci sono Montolivo e soci.
> Capello e Lippi hanno fatto il loro tempo? Può darsi. Conte è sopravvalutato? Chi lo sa. Ancelotti è una minestra riscaldata? Vero.
> Ma tutti questi chiederebbero investimenti importanti e non si farebbero imporre nessun Montolivo o Mexes.



Per essere competitivi non credo che serva proprio tutta questa rivoluzione, 
per me come punte siamo a posto, in difesa quasi, forse ci manca un centrale importante da affiancare a Romagnoli,
quello che ci occorre come il pane è il definitivo accantonamento di De Jong e Honda almeno dai titolari
più un trequartista che faccia realmente la differenza e un sostituto di livello per Montolivo davanti alla difesa,
esagerando anche un altra mezzala di livello.
3/4 acquisti


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: contro il Napoli giocheranno, in attacco, Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Balotelli, che oggi non si è allenato, riposerà. *


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma a Sinisa non gli danno autorità.
> Conte alla Juve aveva detto: "Ziegler non mi serve. Cedetelo perchè tanto non lo faccio giocare mai."
> E Ziegler era stato ceduto.
> 
> A Mihajlovic lo hanno ascoltato solo per l'acquisto di Romagnoli. Sul versante cessioni non gli hanno quasi mai dato retta, e nemmeno nel resto della campagna acquisti.


Sinisa ha detto "Mexes non mi serve. Cedetelo perchè tanto non lo faccio giocare mai". 
insomma è coerente, e mi sembra un tipo che vuole imporsi. 
se poi non lo reputano credibile per un passato da interista o perchè non ha mai alzato un trofeo da allenatore, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contro il Napoli giocheranno, in attacco, Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Balotelli, che oggi non si è allenato, riposerà. *



Meno male. Niente di personale contro Balotelli sia chiaro, s'è pure impegnato molto, ma la coppia Adriano Bacca da almeno due mesi mi piace molto. Mario lo vedo molto meglio a gara in corso.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2015)

noi che siamo fortissimi negli scontri diretti, vedremo cosa combiniamo stavolta  
non mi aspetto più di un pareggio (anche perché prima o poi dovremo pur pareggiare)


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contro il Napoli giocheranno, in attacco, Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Balotelli, che oggi non si è allenato, riposerà. *



Benissimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contro il Napoli giocheranno, in attacco, Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Balotelli, che oggi non si è allenato, riposerà. *



Grazie a dio, forse l'infortunio ce lo leva di mezzo


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma a Sinisa non gli danno autorità.
> Conte alla Juve aveva detto: "Ziegler non mi serve. Cedetelo perchè tanto non lo faccio giocare mai."
> E Ziegler era stato ceduto.
> 
> A Mihajlovic lo hanno ascoltato solo per l'acquisto di Romagnoli. Sul versante cessioni non gli hanno quasi mai dato retta, e nemmeno nel resto della campagna acquisti.



Ziegler era un pippone, Mexes il nostro miglior difensore, la differenza sta tutta lì.
E comunque Romagnoli e Bertolacci li ha voluti lui.
L'unica richiesta non accontentata è stata Soriano.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ziegler era un pippone, Mexes il nostro miglior difensore, la differenza sta tutta lì.
> E comunque Romagnoli e Bertolacci li ha voluti lui.
> L'unica richiesta non accontentata è stata Soriano.



No per cortesia, diciamo le cose come stanno... Bertolacci lo voleva Galliani, e Preziosi l'ha pure ammesso che lo cercava da tempo, ancora prima che Genoa e Roma risolvessero la comproprietà


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Sarà Rizzoli l'arbitro di Milan-Napoli*


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rizzoli l'arbitro di Milan-Napoli*



il mio preferito è Orsato, ma Rizzoli tutto sommato è un buon arbitro.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2015)

La vedrò ma senza grosse aspettative. Il Napoli é in un ottimo periodo e il livello del Milan si é capiti ormai


----------



## zlatan (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ho paura che l'arbitro sarà l'ultimo dei nostri problemi...
Mi aspetto una partita come quella di 2 anni fa, nei primi 20 minuti ci massacrano e vanno sul 2-0, poi controllano la partita e la portano a casa in carrozza....
Speriamo almeno si spacchi qualcuno stasera...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2015)

*I centrali di difesa saranno Rodrigo Ely e Zapata. Mexes out per infortunio.*


----------



## zlatan (1 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Come riporta Sky Sport domani Balotelli potrebbe rientrare in gruppo, il giocatore in questi giorni non si e allenato a causa di un affaticamento muscolare.*


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo di vincere e convincere!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I centrali di difesa saranno Rodrigo Ely e Zapata. Mexes out per infortunio.*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I centrali di difesa saranno Rodrigo Ely e Zapata. Mexes out per infortunio.*



Trovata su Twitter, riassume abbastanza quello che ci aspetta Domenica


----------



## kolao95 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Mah, Ely, per quanto ha dimostrato in precampionato, merita eccome un'altra chance. Avrei preferito che al suo fianco ci fosse uno tra Romagnoli e Mexés, però vabbè..


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2015)

Prima uscita stagionale allo stadio, speriamo bene.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2015)

Pigliamo una paga epocale, partiremo bene per poi crollare miseramente, al momento il napoli ci é superiore di 2 spanne


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Non e che poi difensivamente il Napoli sia un muro.. io sono ottimista, temo solo Higuain ma noi abbiamo Bacca che credo anzi spero questa volta sia dal primo minuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> *Non e che poi difensivamente il Napoli sia un muro*.. io sono ottimista, temo solo Higuain ma noi abbiamo Bacca che credo anzi spero questa volta sia dal primo minuto


Il problema è che hanno trovato anche solidità difensiva, hanno preso 1 goal nelle ultime 5 partite.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo bisogna mettere in conto che almeno 1 goal il Milan lo prende sempre, quindi per un'ipotetica vittoria ci vogliono 2 goal , speriamo ma la vedo dura


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Pigliamo una paga epocale, partiremo bene per poi crollare miseramente, al momento il napoli ci é superiore di 2 spanne



Magari vinciamo e pure bene. 
Si ripresenterà poi puntualmente lo stesso problema dello scorso anno: la discontinuità.
Non a caso la rosa è la stessa dell'anno scorso ai quali sono stati aggiunti Romagnoli, Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Calabria. Come una crostata secca e andata a male non diventa una saint'honorè ricoprendola di panna e aggiugendoci i bignè.


----------



## Nicco (2 Ottobre 2015)

In caso di sconfitta che si fa? Non è così improbabile e va messa in conto.
La realtà è che non si può fare un bel nulla. Tenere duro fino a gennaio e sperare.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
*

Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
*A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, *Alex*, Calabria, Mauri, Kucka, Nocerino, Honda, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Balotelli. *All.:* Mihajlovic.
*Squalificati:* Romagnoli
*Indisponibili:* Niang, Menez, Abate, Mexes
*

Napoli (4-3-3):*Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.*
A disp.: *Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Henrique, Chiriches, Strinic, Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Mertens. *All.: *Sarri.*
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: -*


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> ...




Ancora De Jong e Bertolacci


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> ...



Con quel centrocampo e quella difesa Higuain e soci ci passeggiano in testa

Soprattutto sarà fantastico vedere Allan vs Bertolacci


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora De Jong e Bertolacci



De Jong mezz'ala è un qualcosa che non si può davvero vedere, è palesemente a disagio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> ...



Formazione data a casaccio,
alquanto improbabile che Kucka non giochi, infatti gazzetta e fantagazzetta lo danno titolare,
dubito anche che nel caso giocasse De Jong venisse utilizzato ancora mezzala


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2015)

Vediamo che combina Sinisa, certo che se perde pure questa è un ulteriore conferma di quanto poco abbia influito il suo essere un "duro" (poi solo a parole), ha sistemato la difesa? ma che pigliamo minimo un gol a partita; ha sistemato l'attacco? a parte alcun partite non diamo nemmeno l'idea di arrivare ad impensirire il portiere avversario, mentalmente siamo mosci, deboli, figurarsi quando c'è da gestire il risultato.
Che cosa ha fatto Sinisa da quando è arrivato? a parte scavarsi la fossa non chiedendo rinforzi in mezzo? un bel niente.
Non so dove saremo tra due mesi precisi ma di sicuro o fa vedere di aver trovato una certa quadratura altrimenti è solo questione di attendere buone nuove dal fronte Bee, fare un buon mercato di gennaio e poi disfarsi del marcio a giugno (se non si arriva in Champions a maggior ragione.. ecco una delle poche cose positive del fare un'altra stagione penosa è questo, forse qualcuno salta una volta per tutte).
Non ho fiducia per niente ormai, cambia poco se perdiamo o vinciamo, son certo però che Conte potrebbe farci molto comodo nel caso volessimo tornare a fare le cose sul serio, perché parliamoci chiaro trovare uno che possa formare una squadra dal nulla non è facile e i grandi allenatori non vengono se non hanno garanzie tecniche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2015)

Potenzialmente potrebbe essere la quarta sconfitta in sette partite, un po' pensate per non metterlo ancora in dubbio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Jong mezz'ala è un qualcosa che non si può davvero vedere, è palesemente a disagio.


Si ritrova a doversi spingere in avanti, a dover correre palla al piede, a dover far girare il pallone, cose in cui è davvero disabile. Ripeto per l'ennesima volta, non capisco come un allenatore professionista, di serie A, quale dovrebbe essere Sinisa, non si renda conto di queste cose.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> ...


Secondo me Kucka giocherà al posto di uno tra Montolivo o De Jong.
Bertolacci fino ad ora ha sempre giocato mezzala e sempre ha fatto schifo, credo che lo si potrebbe provare come finto trequartista con Bonaventura più arretrato (almeno, io farei così )


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Ottobre 2015)

le previsioni catastrofiste lasciano il tempo che trovano visto che per molti anche l'inter ci avrebbe dovuto distruggere.. con questo Milan e dico purtroppo, non sai mai cosa aspettarti..dico 1-2


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me *Kucka giocherà al posto di uno tra Montolivo o De Jong*.
> Bertolacci fino ad ora ha sempre giocato mezzala e sempre ha fatto schifo, credo che lo si potrebbe provare come finto trequartista con Bonaventura più arretrato (almeno, io farei così )



infatti, sulla Gazza lo davano al posto dell'olandese


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che De Jong, giocherà Kucka di sicuro. Non capisco le critiche a Bertolacci dopo la buona partita di Genova.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che De Jong, giocherà Kucka di sicuro. Non capisco le critiche a Bertolacci dopo la buona partita di Genova.



Se quella è una buona partita, stiamo proprio a cavallo


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che De Jong, giocherà Kucka di sicuro. Non capisco le critiche a Bertolacci dopo la buona partita di Genova.


Io non gli ho ancora visto fare una buona gara.
A Genova mi è sembrato un pesce fuor d'acqua, non è riuscito a trovare la posizione in campo e spesso ha pestato i piedi a Bonaventura.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai anche i bookmakers ci ridono in faccia. Quando giochiamo in trasferta siamo sempre e comunque sfavoriti. In casa, invece, a pari merito con gli avversari

---) http://www.milanworld.net/quote-scommesse-serie-3-4-ottobre-2015-a-vt32288.html#post833008


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se quella è una buona partita, stiamo proprio a cavallo



Vabbè, magari ho esagerato, però è stato sicuramente il meno peggiore dei nostri insieme a Balotelli. Comunque, su 'sto ragazzo gran parte del forum è prevenuta.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, magari ho esagerato, però è stato sicuramente il meno peggiore dei nostri insieme a Balotelli. Comunque, su 'sto ragazzo gran parte del forum è prevenuta.



Ad oggi ha dimostrato qualcosa per smentirci? No pecrhè sta avendo lo stesso rendimento dei Montolivo, De Jong e compagnia bella, persino Poli l'anno scorso ha fatto delle prestazioni migliori di quelle che sta facendo Bertolacci


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Jong *titolare* è un qualcosa che non si può davvero vedere, è palesemente a disagio.



fixed


----------



## Cizzu (2 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ad oggi ha dimostrato qualcosa per smentirci? No pecrhè sta avendo lo stesso rendimento dei Montolivo, De Jong e compagnia bella, persino Poli l'anno scorso ha fatto delle prestazioni migliori di quelle che sta facendo Bertolacci



Purtroppo è proprio così. C'è poco da illudersi.


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che De Jong, giocherà Kucka di sicuro. Non capisco le critiche a Bertolacci dopo la buona partita di Genova.



Già sono partiti con gli articoloni su Mr 20 mln, sulla gazza addirittura sono andati a chiedere il parere dei suoi ex allenatori che ovviamente mica potevano parlare male di lui, poraccio ha avuto un avvio lento ma è normale questo è il Milan, ancora deve carburare.. eh beh vediamo, vediamo tra un paio di mesi che cosa avrà fatto.


----------



## mistergao (2 Ottobre 2015)

Sulla carta è un bel match e noi non siamo spacciati. Secondo me si vedranno un bel po' di gol, il Napoli parte comunque favorito (sono più forti di noi), ma se non facciamo stupidate dietro possiamo giocarcela. Secondo me verrà fuori un pareggio con gol, tipo un 2-2 o un 3-3.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai anche i bookmakers ci ridono in faccia. Quando giochiamo in trasferta siamo sempre e comunque sfavoriti. In casa, invece, a pari merito con gli avversari
> 
> ---) http://www.milanworld.net/quote-scommesse-serie-3-4-ottobre-2015-a-vt32288.html#post833008



Basta guardare la classifica dell'anno solare per capirne il motivo...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Ottobre 2015)

O tirano fuori gli attributi e fanno la partita dell' anno altrimenti prendiamo
l' imbarcata, questi giocano con Valdifiori,Martens e Gabbiadini in panchina,
noi con Ely,Zapata,Abate e De sciglio titolari..


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che De Jong, giocherà Kucka di sicuro



Kucka sulla destra sarebbe la cosa piu logica, ma dopo che Sinisa ha lasciato in panchina Bacca non so


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, *Alex*, Calabria, Mauri, Kucka, Nocerino, Honda, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Balotelli.




contenta del rientro di antonelli dal primo minuto, calabria non lo vedo ancora pronto per questo tipo di partite. 
zapata di nuovo titolare  

kucka se sta bene ed è recuperato al 100% è assolutamente titolarissimo, non scherziamo, il de jong visto a genova è stato imbarazzante. 
Bertolacci ho idea che giochi per disperazione: prima o poi la azzeccherà pure una partita decente, anche se per ora tra lui e honda è una dura lotta a chi ha fatto più schifo. 
ottimo il ripristino della coppia titolare adriano-bacca: entrambi con balotelli non mi sono piaciuti perché è lui a snaturare il reparto e non viceversa, insieme mi erano piaciuti molto e spero ripetano le prestazioni precedenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

ma dove vogliamo andare con Ely e Zapata


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, contro il Milan Sarri potrebbe schierare Gabriel in porta. Il titolare Reina, infatti, sembra non aver ancora recuperato completamente.*


----------



## Kazarian88 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, contro il Milan Sarri potrebbe schierare Gabriel in porta. Il titolare Reina, infatti, sembra non aver ancora recuperato completamente.*



Gabriel che parerà tutto (sempre se arriviamo in porta) quotato a 1.01


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, contro il Milan Sarri potrebbe schierare Gabriel in porta. Il titolare Reina, infatti, sembra non aver ancora recuperato completamente.*



GAbriel in formato Neuer domani sera  .


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, contro il Milan Sarri potrebbe schierare Gabriel in porta. Il titolare Reina, infatti, sembra non aver ancora recuperato completamente.*



fa poca differenza se non vediamo mai la porta


----------



## Hammer (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, contro il Milan Sarri potrebbe schierare Gabriel in porta. Il titolare Reina, infatti, sembra non aver ancora recuperato completamente.*



Gabriel domani salva 7 gol e para 4 rigori, è scritto


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2015)

Le formazioni di Milan e Napoli
*
Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
*A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, *Alex*, Calabria, Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Balotelli. *All.:* Mihajlovic.
*Squalificati:* Romagnoli
*Indisponibili:* Niang, Menez, Abate, Mexes
*Napoli (4-3-3):*Reina (Gabriel); Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.*
A disp.: *Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Henrique, Chiriches, Strinic, Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Mertens, Gabbiadini. *All.: *Sarri.*
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: -*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Ottobre 2015)

La vedo allo stadio; speriamo in una bella partita.


----------



## Aron (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Milan e Napoli
> *
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, *Alex*, Calabria, Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Balotelli. *All.:* Mihajlovic.
> ...



Calabria in panchina sarebbe un errore. Non c'è comunque da stupirsi. Mihajlovic è confuso.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calabria in panchina sarebbe un errore. Non c'è comunque da stupirsi. Mihajlovic è confuso.



secondo me fa bene a lasciarlo in panchina, va gestito con calma. Avrà sicuramente tempo e occasioni per giocare!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calabria in panchina sarebbe un errore. Non c'è comunque da stupirsi. Mihajlovic è confuso.



Invece per me è giusto così, col Napoli è tosta, dalle prossime riavrà spazio (spero).


----------



## cremone (3 Ottobre 2015)

Spero Bonaventura e Bertolacci si scambino i ruoli rispetto all'ultima volta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tale e quale all anmo scorso. ..
Ogni partita in arrivo sarà quella della svolta.
Salvo poi tornare a metà classifica dopo la seconda partota vinta di fila.
Siamo al requiel dell annata precedente


----------



## Aron (3 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece per me è giusto così, col Napoli è tosta, dalle prossime riavrà spazio (spero).





666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me fa bene a lasciarlo in panchina, va gestito con calma. Avrà sicuramente tempo e occasioni per giocare!



Purtroppo non abbiamo tempo di aspettare. C'è il rischio che Calabria si bruci, ma la classifica e il morale dello spogliatoio non danno tregua.
Calabria è il miglior terzino che abbiamo in questo momento e pure con una pretazione discutibile può sempre fare la differenza con un cross azzeccato, mentre con De Sciglio e Antonelli si sa già a priori di combinare poco.


----------



## Danielsan (3 Ottobre 2015)

Bè insomma, Calabria col Genoa sbagliava passaggi da 5 metri,diciamo che non ne ha azzeccata una Domenica.


----------



## Aron (3 Ottobre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Bè insomma, Calabria col Genoa sbagliava passaggi da 5 metri,diciamo che non ne ha azzeccata una Domenica.



In una partita dove non si è salvato nessuno.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2015)

*Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *



Peccato, per l'ultima mezz'ora venti minuti poteva tornare utile.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *



grandissima notizia. inizio a crederci un po' di più. forza milan


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *



 bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2015)

*I convocati del Napoli:
*
Reina, Gabriel, Rafael, Strinic, Chiriches, Albiol, Maggio, Hysaj, Henrique, Koulibaly, Luperto, Ghoulam, Hamsik, Jorginho, David Lopez, Allan, El Kaddouri, Valdifiori, Chalobah, Callejon, Insigne, Mertens, Higuain, Gabbiadini

*I convocati del Milan: out Balotelli
*
Abbiati, Donnarumma, Lopez; Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Jose Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso; Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Hammer (3 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calabria in panchina sarebbe un errore. Non c'è comunque da stupirsi. Mihajlovic è confuso.



Meglio così. Col Genoa è calato tantissimo, il rischio di bruciarlo è concreto. Certo, è stata una partita in cui pochi si sono salvati, ma meglio non correre rischi.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *



Benissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *



Tutti contenti poi quando si pareggia o perde a 20 minuti dalla fine ''oh ma marioh?''


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutti contenti poi quando si pareggia o perde a 20 minuti dalla fine ''oh ma marioh?''



Infatti. .comunque non avrebbe giocato, dalla panchina er a un arma importante


----------



## [email protected] (3 Ottobre 2015)

ogni tanto una bella notizia


----------



## BB7 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo di non perdere troppo


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Ottobre 2015)

non capisco la contentezza per questa , forzata , esclusione di balotelli....non mi sembra che finora abbia fatto cosi' male....

se un attaccante si fa male chi mettiamo in campo .....cerci...

mah....


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non convocato. Sta tornando a casa. Salta Milan Napoli. *


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non capisco la contentezza per questa , forzata , esclusione di balotelli....non mi sembra che finora abbia fatto cosi' male....
> se un attaccante si fa male chi mettiamo in campo .....cerci...



non dovrebbe nemmeno stare in rosa, non essendo un giocatore di calcio, balotelli non è proprio da considerare... quindi sì, se si fa male qualcuno entra cerci, come del resto sarebbe successo se non avessimo ripreso balotelli... 

stessa cosa vale per Boateng se e quando rientrerà, naturalmente

secondo voi i sampdoriani si strappano i capelli se Cassano salta una partita per infortunio?!


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non dovrebbe nemmeno stare in rosa, non essendo un giocatore di calcio, balotelli non è proprio da considerare... quindi sì, se si fa male qualcuno entra cerci, come del resto sarebbe successo se non avessimo ripreso balotelli...
> 
> stessa cosa vale per Boateng se e quando rientrerà, naturalmente
> 
> secondo voi i sampdoriani si strappano i capelli se Cassano salta una partita per infortunio?!



ma tu se vince il milan sei contento o no ....... oppure dipende da chi gioca ......oppure dipende da quale squadra arriva

definire cerci un giocatore di calcio mi sembra un tantino esagerato e se questo e' il tuo metro di giudizio...

se torna ibra per caso cosa fai distruggi il televisore ?


----------



## peppe75 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Domani capiremo l'andamento del nostro campionato di quest'anno...se vinciamo facciamo progressi altrimenti la solita solfa!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma tu se vince il milan sei contento o no ....... oppure dipende da chi gioca ......oppure dipende da quale squadra arriva
> 
> definire cerci un giocatore di calcio mi sembra un tantino esagerato e se questo e' il tuo metro di giudizio...
> 
> se torna ibra per caso cosa fai distruggi il televisore ?



magari tornasse Ibra, magari... non facciamo certi paragoni 
sono sempre contento che il Milan vince, sono convinto che abbia più possibilità di vincere senza Balotelli


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> magari tornasse Ibra, magari... non facciamo certi paragoni
> sono sempre contento che il Milan vince, sono convinto che abbia più possibilità di vincere senza Balotelli



allora speriamo domani di vincere , poi come sempre , non dipende solo dagli attaccanti e con questa difesa che abbiamo........


----------



## Danielsan (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> In una partita dove non si è salvato nessuno.



Ok, però la stessa partita vale per mettere in croce altri giocatori.. 
Per me Calabria è molto promettente, ma non trattiamolo come il salvatore della patria. 
Un cross azzeccato possono trovarlo anche De Sciglio o Antonelli o almeno speriamolo..


----------



## Danielsan (4 Ottobre 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Domani capiremo l'andamento del nostro campionato di quest'anno...se vinciamo facciamo progressi altrimenti la solita solfa!!��




se dovessimo vincere faremo progressi fino alla prossima partita, dove capiremo l'andamento del nostro campionato..vincendo faremo progressi altrimenti la solita solfa..ripetuto per molte volte.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non dovrebbe nemmeno stare in rosa, non essendo un giocatore di calcio, balotelli non è proprio da considerare... quindi sì, se si fa male qualcuno entra cerci, come del resto sarebbe successo se non avessimo ripreso balotelli...
> 
> stessa cosa vale per Boateng se e quando rientrerà, naturalmente
> 
> secondo voi i sampdoriani si strappano i capelli se Cassano salta una partita per infortunio?!



cerci è un altro che se dovesse sfasciarsi per 6 mesi mi lascerebbe totalmente indifferente, anzi, sarei pure contenta. 
ed è pure peggio di balo, perché mario almeno qualcosa riesce sempre a inventarla, cerci in un anno non ha fatto vedere NULLA.


----------



## Verbania (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il gioco del Milan è ancora assente, acerbo e confuso per cui la vedo molto dura! Oltretutto arbitra Rizzoli che insieme a Tagliavento e Rocchi sono gli arbitri anti Milan...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Balotelli serviva eccome, senza abbiamo una panchina veramente scarsa scarsa come scelte offensive..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Condivido le scelte di Sinisa. Speriamo bene!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Milan e Napoli
> *
> Milan (4-3-1-2)* Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, *Ely*, Zapata, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, *Alex*, Calabria, Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Balotelli. *All.:* Mihajlovic.
> ...



Questa è senza dubbio la squadra più forte che possiamo mettere in campo a parte Romagnoli, se non avremo riscontro anche quest'anno possiamo metterci l'anima in pace.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dai! stasera volgio unidici leoni in campo, con il coltello tra i denti, voglio vedere gambe rotte e nasi insanguinati! basta vedere gente senza un bricciolo di agonismo e di cattiveria! forza milan sempre!!


----------



## [email protected] (4 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Dai! stasera *volgio unidici leoni in campo, con il coltello tra i denti, *voglio vedere gambe rotte e nasi insanguinati! basta vedere gente senza un bricciolo di agonismo e di cattiveria! forza milan sempre!!



allora non guarderai Milan - Napoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Il Corriere dello Sport parla di 442 con Bonaventura a sinistra e Kucka a destra*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport parla di 442 con Bonaventura a sinistra e Kucka a destra*



Sarebbe anche ora


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

purtroppo è scontato come la morte che pagheremo la tassa Sarri solo per il fatto che è stato vicino ad approdare al Milan, così come era scontato il gol di Saponara e le tasse Guarin e Dzemaili che paghiamo puntualmente e solo noi


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Verosimilmente ci faranno a pezzi.
Hanno un centrocampo che funziona e un attacco stratosferico. 
Poi tutto può succedere: atteggiamento svogliato del Napoli, un rigore o un espulsione a loro sfavore, un pallone sul palo che va dentro invece di andare fuori ecc.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport parla di 442 con Bonaventura a sinistra e Kucka a destra*



Kucka esterno? Mah.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Per me partiamo già battuti. 
Sono strasicuro che questa è persa

Contro il Napoli 4 volte su 5 facciamo ridere e in questo momento loro sono non solo più forti ma anche in netta crescita.


----------



## unbreakable (4 Ottobre 2015)

il Napoli a milano fa fatica..mettiamoci che viene da una trasferta in Polonia giovedì potrebbe essere un po' stanco fisicamente..dovremmo approfittarne loro in trasferta soffrono ed in difesa non sono solidi..in poche parole penso che dovremmo fare un gol più' di loro..
l'anno scorso sinisa andò' a vedere gli allenamenti di sardi..strigliati dalla società' dobbiamo assolutamente vincere per non perdere il passo di chi ci e' davanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non ho molte speranze per questo match


----------



## 666psycho (4 Ottobre 2015)

dai ragazzi! diamo fiducia a questa squadra di smidollati! questa la vinciamo!


----------



## J&B (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non so perchè ma mi sento fiducioso per stasera


----------



## LukeLike (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia quanto siete negativi e pessimisti. Le partite cominciano dallo 0-0, supportate la squadra e poi al triplice fischio si tirano le somme.


----------



## Maximo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Al Milan occorre densità a metà campo, il trequartista non possiamo permettercelo, quindi se come si legge la squadra dovesse essere schierata con il 4-4-2 sarebbe una buona notizia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dai dai dai. Gara da vincere. Forza


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Non so perchè ma mi sento fiducioso per stasera



Anch'io.

FORZA MILAN.


----------



## walter 22 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ho molte speranze per questo match



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quest anno si sarebbe potuto vincere lo scudetto. .
Se solo quel pelato in cravatta gialla avesse azzeccato un minimo di mercato. .

Se stasera non di vince addio sogni di gloria


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cmq il Napoli a Milano l'ha battuto pure Fergutroll

Evitiamo figuracce dai


----------



## EccezZziunale (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dipenderà tutto dal gioco, se questa squadra riuscirà ad imporre il suo gioco, vincerà contro questo Napoli forte in attacco ma ancora debole in difesa, differentemente se giocheremo aspettando l'avversario e sfruttando le ripartente credo che non usciremo indenni.

Ripeto questa è una squadra nata male con giocatori di poca qualità, purtroppo risultati con questa rosa non potremmo ottenerne


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cmq il Napoli a Milano l'ha battuto pure Fergutroll
> 
> Evitiamo figuracce dai



Nel grande mese di grazia Dicembre 2014 di Pippo nostro


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

**MILAN (4-3-1-2): Lopez, Antonelli, Ely, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*
*
NAPOLI (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Allan, Hamsik, Jorginho, Insigne, Callejon, Higuain*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sono veramente teso questa sera, e non mi succedeva da tempo. Sono convinto che una vittoria/sconfitta oggi potrebbe significare molto.
La coppia Bacca-Adriano deve dimostrare di essere la migliore. La cosa che mi preoccupa è gestire il trio partenopeo d'attacco, speriamo i terzini siano in serata perchè sennò li perdiamo da tutte le parti.
Forza Milan, forza come non mai.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente teso questa sera, e non mi succedeva da tempo. Sono convinto che una vittoria/sconfitta oggi potrebbe significare molto.
> La coppia Bacca-Adriano deve dimostrare di essere la migliore. La cosa che mi preoccupa è gestire il trio partenopeo d'attacco, speriamo i terzini siano in serata perchè sennò li perdiamo da tutte le parti.
> Forza Milan, forza come non mai.



Gara decisiva per capire dove possiamo andare.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente teso questa sera, e non mi succedeva da tempo. Sono convinto che una vittoria/sconfitta oggi potrebbe significare molto.
> La coppia Bacca-Adriano deve dimostrare di essere la migliore. La cosa che mi preoccupa è gestire il trio partenopeo d'attacco, speriamo i terzini siano in serata perchè sennò li perdiamo da tutte le parti.
> Forza Milan, forza come non mai.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara decisiva per capire dove possiamo andare.



Quoto. Poi le altre squadre di livello hanno vinto tutte (inter a parte).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Ottobre 2015)

Loro sono superiori in tutti i reparti.

Spero solo che entrino in campo svogliati,convinti di aver già vinto,considerando che da giorni ormai si da il Milan per spacciato,con Higuain che segnerà almeno una tripletta.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Si può pure perdere, però spero di non rivedere la squadra del 2° tempo di Udine e del primo di Genova.

Almeno la grinta e la voglia di tenerci la devo vedere.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-1-2): Lopez, Antonelli, Ely, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*
> *
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Allan, Hamsik, Jorginho, Insigne, Callejon, Higuain*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-1-2): Lopez, Antonelli, Ely, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*
> *
> NAPOLI (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Allan, Hamsik, Jorginho, Insigne, Callejon, Higuain*



Se si perde bisogna esonerare Sinisa.. ho capito che fergutroll ha avuto 304903943 opportunità..

Però 4 sconfitte in 7 dai non si può buttare un'altra stagione sopratutto questa piena di squadre mediocri in A.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fuori gli attributi. Forza Milan!


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2015)

A me la formazione piace e del Napoli tempo solo l'attacco, difesa e centrocampo fanno pietà


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara decisiva per capire dove possiamo andare.



Dicevamo la stessa cosa l'anno scorso in partite come questa.
Temo invece che una vittoria non cambierà nulla finchè i problemi alla base restano i soliti.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> A me la formazione piace e del Napoli tempo solo l'attacco, difesa e centrocampo fanno pietà



Nessuno dei nostri centrocampisti sarebbe titolare in quello del Napoli...


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se si perde bisogna esonerare Sinisa.. ho capito che fergutroll ha avuto 304903943 opportunità..
> 
> Però 4 sconfitte in 7 dai non si può buttare un'altra stagione sopratutto questa piena di squadre mediocri in A.



Ma a che servirebbe? Chi farebbe meglio? Sinisa ha iniziato un lavoro quest'estate e dopo 4 mesi lo esoneriamo per ricominciare da capo? Dai..


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma a che servirebbe? Chi farebbe meglio? Sinisa ha iniziato un lavoro quest'estate e dopo 4 mesi lo esoneriamo per ricominciare da capo? Dai..



Beh, l'esonero sarebbe giustificato unicamente se il sostituto fosse un grande allenatore, o almeno un traghettatore in attesa di un pezzo grosso.
Se il sostituto fosse Donadoni o Montella non cambierebbe niente.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Per betclic non c'è partita.

Milan addirittua a 3.10

Napoli a 2,35


----------



## J&B (4 Ottobre 2015)

Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei nostri centrocampisti sarebbe titolare in quello del Napoli...



Perché a te servirebbe jorjinho o allan??? A me non piacciono assolutamente


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per betclic non c'è partita.
> 
> Milan addirittua a 3.10
> 
> Napoli a 2,35



I ragazzi devono vincere a tutti i costi! Cambierebbe anche l'opinione generale sulla squadra. Dai!


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ad averceli allan e jorginho


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ad averceli allan e jorginho



Senza offesa, ma mi tengo Kucka e Montolivo a oggi.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ogni volta dimentico che abbiamo anche Nocerino in squadra


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Necessario vincere. Forza!


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Insigne è alto 80 cm


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

La vedo felice. Non c'è possibilitá che entri Balotelli...


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma mi tengo Kucka e Montolivo a oggi.



Preferisci tenerti due bidoni al posto, non dico di Jorginho, ma di uno come Allan che fa la differenza? LOL


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Kuko


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cioè Mortolivo dopo 3 passaggi in 2 partite e una convocazione in nazionale grottesca è già tornato amato dai tifosi? Ragazzi su Tontolivo è imbarazzante!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Abbiamo dei saltatori e segnato due volte su calcio d'angolo.. e ma no bisogna batterlo corto


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Bacca

Kucka asino stavolta


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Kuco!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Kuco, cavolo!!!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Preferisci tenerti due bidoni al posto, non dico di Jorginho, ma di uno come Allan che fa la differenza? LOL



Bidoni? Bah.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

finita


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sempre Zapata. Sempre lui.

E vabbè.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Prerivi montolivo e kucka.
Kucka ha fatto un tiro da pulcini, allan segna.


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata merita il licenziamento per giusta causa


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Allan corre e segna come un pazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sempre quel maledetto Zapta SEMPRE


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata crepa!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata. Sempre lui, sempre.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Perché Zapata. Perché?


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ancora ci presentiamo con Zapata&co


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

fanxulo.... ma che diavolo di difesa imbarazzante..


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Indecente come abbiamo regalato la palla stavolta. Pessimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zapata crepa!!!!



cvd


----------



## ralf (4 Ottobre 2015)

Facciamo ridere...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata è uno scandalo.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sono già stanco


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

grande zapata. 

no ma regaliamo filippo alla fiorentina, mi raccomando.  
pigliamoci pure ranocchia.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Diego Lopez e Zapata hanno ampiamente rotto la salsiccia. 
Errori da serie D.
2 imbecilli totali.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Se i gol regalati contassero come quelli fatti, Zapata sarebbe capocannoniere. Anche lui sono 4 anni che gioca. Altra gente invece è stata bocciata dopo mezza partita...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

E uno..... 
Che bel giocatore Allan, pagato meno di Berto.....


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma mi tengo Kucka e Montolivo a oggi.



Ah beh...contento tu!!! Allan gol...


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata, il grande pupillo di Berlusconi


----------



## walter 22 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ci siamo tolti quella sciagura di Bonera e ci ritroviamo Zapata. E poi parliamo di Champions


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tassa Zapata.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo..ma singolamente siamo troppo troppo troppo scarsi dai. Ci sono giocatori da serie C


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

persino inzaghi aveva accantonato zapata per far giocare altri. 

persino INZAGHI.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Allan comunque è veramente un ottimo giocatore


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma basta con sto Zapata basta


----------



## 666psycho (4 Ottobre 2015)

zapata è una capra! ma tutto nasce da sti cavoli di retropassaggi! BASTA! In quel occasione è Mr 20 milioni a non sapere che far della palla ed appoggiare in dietro..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ah beh...contento tu!!! Allan gol...



E quindi? Se Zapata è asino che c'entra Kucka? Boh..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Una squadra con in campo Zapata non puo mai ambire a niente. Puo fare anche 2 partite perfette ma poi ti costa la tre prossime gare. Impossibile. La stessa roba da anni ed anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ogni volta paghiamo Zapata OGNI VOLTA


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Se Zapata è asino che c'entra Kucka? Boh..



Infatti mi riferivo ad allan!!!! Che c'entra kucka?? Boh


----------



## J&B (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata è una garanzia....... per gli avversari.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia Higuain che giocatore spaventoso


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eh ma Diego Lopez è tra i top top top. Avanti savoia


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Lopez perché non spazza mai?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque Diego con i piedi è veramente mediocre. Sinisa dovrebbe smetterla di obbligarlo a giocarla. 

Madò Higuain.....


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma come erano messi i difensori??? Boh entrano in area una volta e gol


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma mister 20 mln??


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma mister 20 mln??



Ah perché sta giocando???


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque da quando è tornato Bertolacci abbiamo cominciato a far ridere
è un peso a centrocampo, a questo punto tanto vale far giocare Poli o Mauri


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma mister 20 mln??



Mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque da quando è tornato Bertolacci abbiamo cominciato a far ridere
> è un peso a centrocampo, a questo punto tanto vale far giocare Poli o Mauri



Esattamente..secondo me è l'anomalia..


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Palloni giocati da Cessolacci? 1?2?


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ancora una volta lo stesso errore. Bonaventura interno e Bertolacci sulla trequarti, vediamo quando lo capisce. Comunque se non si svegliano prendiamo una imbarcata storica.


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2015)

stiamo facendo pena?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Madonna Gonzalo


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

ma conte che vede praticamente tutte le nostre partite, come razzo fa a convocare quel cesso di Bertolacci ? cosa ci vede ?


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Chissà che a fine partita il condor non ci riveli qualche altro aneddoto.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che scandalo che è Luiz Adriano


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Luis Adriano un altro cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa fa sto Luiz


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cessolacci e Luiz Adriano sono due maledetti scarsoni. 2 chiodi piantati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che scandalo che è Luiz Adriano



Corre 10 volte Balotelli però


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ancora non capisco i tanti fan di Luiz Scarsiano


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

E ma è meglio lui di Balotelli!!!! È già....


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

Possiamo mettere chiunque in panchina.. Miha, Mourinho, Guardiola, Gesù Cristo ma fino a quando chi fa il (PENOSO) mercato resterà dov'è, buttando 90 milioni, NOVANTA, resteremo sempre questi, SEMPRE.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

Venti minuti di partita...
Ho già voglia di spegnere, piangere e andare a dormire


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> E ma è meglio lui di Balotelli!!!! È già....



Balotelli ha fatto di peggio. Vedi derby 2 anni fa.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Si è assolutamente meglio lui di Balotelli. Basta che guardate come difende palla e dialoga coi compagni. Poi se vi aspettavate un cannoniere, seguite poco il calcio..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo che spazza via via il pallone dopo una rimessa. Boh. Che tipo di gioco sarebbe questo?


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Corre 10 volte Balotelli però




Un attaccante deve far gol, non correre come uno scemo per il campo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

FRANCO......

fate entrare in campo BARESIIII


----------



## sabato (4 Ottobre 2015)

La stragrande delle difensive partono quasi tutte da Diego Lopez.
È di una incertezza unica quando ha palla e si ostina sempre a giocarla.
Stavamo giocando bene.

Io dalla prossima lo metterei in panca, 
sostituendolo col ragazzo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cmq 4 sconfitte in 7 partite, media più o meno come quella degli ultimi anni a questa parte.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Povero Milan che pena mi fai


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sono già esausto ad inizio ottobre.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo sei una sega tremenda e raccomandata


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma vedete ragazzi? Questi sono s-c-a-r-s-i


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che bei palloni che dà Montolivo. Quello che dice "calma" ai compagni. Ahhahahahahha.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2015)

80 milioni per tirare su questa squadra....


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Chissà che a fine partita il condor non ci riveli qualche altro aneddoto.



"Anni fa Braida mi consigliò il giovane Higuain, era il 2007, alla fine lo prese il Real, noi abbiamo preso Pato che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto". Sorrisino a denti gialli


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> La stragrande delle difensive partono quasi tutte da Diego Lopez.
> È di una incertezza unica quando ha palla e si ostina sempre a giocarla.
> Stavamo giocando bene.
> 
> ...



È una precisa indicazione dell'allenatore, che dovrebbe capire debolezze e punti di forza dei propri giocatori.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che bei contropiedi.....


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Montolivo sei una sega tremenda e raccomandata



Ma come? Comvocato in nazionale? Mamma mia che tristezza di giocatore...
Mai come quest'anno sto guardando partite della Roma-Fiorentina-Juve per vedere partite di C A L C I O

il milan lo guardo per auto lesionismo


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che piedi sti centrocampisti...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non c'è speranza possiamo spegnere non vinciamo un big match in rimonta dal derby di ritorno del 2004 credo


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Davanti alla porta Adriano è un simile di Robinho, ma quello che combina Zapata va oltre tutto, peggio che giocare in 10, peggio di Bonera


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Lopez perché non spazza mai?



Perché Mihajlovic gli dice di non spazzare.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zapata madonna t'ammazzerei


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cmq 4 sconfitte in 7 partite, media più o meno come quella degli ultimi anni a questa parte.



si ma con l'aggravante dei 90 mln spesi. 

una roba vergognosa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mai una gioia


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

"squadra da primissimi posti " a detta del fenomeno che l'ha costruita. Ma si togliesse dalle balle va..inutile


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

In pratica stiamo solo aspettando il gol di higuain!!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fergutroll era un incapace.. ma questo sono davvero scarsi. Ora mi rendo conto. Qua c'è una pochezza tecnica disarmante


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo sembriamo senza speranza. Sembriamo il pugile che colpisce l'aria.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> "squadra da primissimi posti " a detta del fenomeno che l'ha costruita. Ma si togliesse dalle balle va..inutile



Dovrebbe subire critiche FEROCI da tutto l'ambiente, sette giorni su sette, invece niente, lui è intoccabile ed è sempre colpa di altri.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che grinta sto Napoli 
Sapete quando una squadra vince sicuramente una partita? Quando vince tutti i contrasti. 
Il Napoli stasera è su tutti i palloni e vince tutti i contrasti


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

La situazione è molto più drammatica di quanto si potesse immaginare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fergutroll era un incapace.. ma questo sono davvero scarsi. Ora mi rendo conto. Qua c'è una pochezza tecnica disarmante



Ma e risaputo.

Poi a centrocampo abbiamo un sacco di giocatori con caratteristiche pressoche identiche. Kucka, Bertolacci, Poli, Nocerino, in parte De Jong e Bonaventura alla fine dei conti sono gocatori relativamente simili. Non si puo giocare a calcio con un centrocampo dove ogni giocatore e discreto senza eccellere in niente.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Chissà a chi darà oggi la colpa con relativa lavata di testa il prode Galliani.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Un'azione da oratorio


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che squadra scarsa. 

Che pochezza.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La situazione è molto più drammatica di quanto si potesse immaginare



Era prevedibilissimo invece dal primo di settembre.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli che sinistro


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

La cosa buffa è che il Napoli è pure SCARSO


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Spero che dopo stasera entri in discussione pure la coppia Bacca - Luiz Adriano. È una roba atroce.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Stiamo facendo sembrare Koulibaly una specie di Thiago Silva


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Era prevedibilissimo invece dal primo di settembre.



Assolutamente no. Almeno l'Europa League si pensava potesse essere un obbiettivo raggiungibile, qui invece rischiamo di eguagliare gli ultimi due anni. Roba da manicomio se si pensa alla pochezza di questo campionato e al fatto di aver investito 90 milioni.


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che squadra scarsa.
> 
> Che pochezza.



Alla fine il problema è quello, siamo scarsi, altro che europa


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

A intercettare i tiri di Montolivo ci riuscirei pure io partendo adesso a piedi da casa


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bacca ha giocato bene 2 partite, il resto un fantasma


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ahhahaha che pochezza ahhahshs


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi ma la colpa è solo nostra. Abbiamo mitizzato anche Bacca dopo 3 gol non proprio contro Real Madrid e Barcellona. Anche Bacca in queste partite mostra di essere un giocatore limitato, Adriano è tenero. Bonaventura una sagoma inutile senza fantasia.....del centrocsmpo non dico nulla perchè è una roba da Interregionale


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Oltre ad essere scarsi hanno tutti la personalità di un'ameba.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che stristezza quanto siamo scarsi


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi per favore, non date colpe a Luiz Adriano. È una prima punta classica, abituato a giocare affiancato da due esterni d'attacco e supportato dai cross dei terzini. Il Milan fa i cross dal fondo? Ci sono seconde punte o ali? 
Oltre a questo, sia lui sia Bacca stanno perdendo la fiducia in questa squadra. Infatti pure il colombiano gioca decisamente peggio rispetto al precampionato e alle prime giornate.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo che pena


----------



## Petrecte (4 Ottobre 2015)

C'è poco da fare la pochezza tecnica è disarmante .... esce uno scarso per far posto ad un bidone .....
Il geometra è il primo responsabile (90 milioni) , e riuscire nell'epica impresa di non rinforzare una squadra che era da 6/8 posto .... genio ....
Anche questa ennesima stagione per noi poveri tifosi porterà solo dolori ....
Grazie geometra grazie .


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Niente doccia per Reina così come fu per Lamanna e Tatarusanu


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ely patetico


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Rizzoli caneeeeee


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che bestia Allan.

E' più forte di tutti i nostri pseudo centrocampisti messi assieme.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Espulso il vice allenatore del Milan, Sakic.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

E 2 dai... così andiamo a nanna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. *Almeno l'Europa League si pensava potesse essere un obbiettivo raggiungibile, *qui invece rischiamo di eguagliare gli ultimi due anni. Roba da manicomio se si pensa alla pochezza di questo campionato e al fatto di aver investito 90 milioni.



Direi proprio di no.

Juve, Inter, Roma, Napoli si sapeva subito che erano fuori della nostra portata.
La Lazio e una squadra con un potenziale fuoriclasse Felipe Anderson e un sacco d giocatori molto buoni e utili, poi e una squadra collaudata che percio e partita anche in vantaggio su di noi.

Aggiungerei anche la Fiorentina che ha fatto un buon mercato, una rosa con molto qualita e un buon mix di tipologie di giocatori che la portano a giocare bene. Ed ecco, 6 squadre delle qualsi sapeva che erano piu forte di noi.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eeeeh ma tra Allan e De Jong mi tengo l'olandeseeeeh


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bonaventura sarà anche il meno peggio assieme a Bacca, ma deve togliersi dalla testa la convinzione di essere diventato Zidane.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sarri doveva sedere sulla nostra panchina, era chiaro da dopo Milan Empoli. Invece conta la politica ancora.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Guarda quest'altro...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Incredibile che ogni anno al posto di migliorare peggioriamo


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eh ma non è colpa di Bacca se non becca palla.

*È tutta colpa di Balo*


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo ahahhahahahahahah


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahahah montolivo!


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahhahahahahahahaha Montolivo ahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahshhahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

montolivo che si incarta da solo.  

mamma quanto siamo scarsi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo ahahaha che giocatore


----------



## cremone (4 Ottobre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sarri doveva sedere sulla nostra panchina, era chiaro da dopo Milan Empoli. Invece conta la politica ancora.



Ricordo che qui quasi nessuno lo voleva anzi.....


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarazzante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo in Nazionale. Anche Conte ha i suoi problemi eh.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Una curiosità: abbiamo tirato UNA volta nello specchio della porta?? Una dico...


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Milan Napoli 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Un primo tempo giocato come sparring partners del Napoli. Con i guanti di Reina si può servire a tavola. Che amarezza.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quando Montolivo è palla al piede sembra che balla la robot -dance


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

ma che cacchio si lamenta savastano, ma taci.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

L'allenatore da noi conta poco oltre alla scarsezza dei giocatori si lavora in un ambiente malato. Nessuno può farci niente al momento.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che schifo raga, che schifo.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Allan corre e segna come un pazzo


Pagato 13 milioni. Io e tanti altri lo volevamo. Invece è arrivato Bertolacci per 20.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Niente qua bisogna avere un dirigente capace + 8 nuovi giocatori titolare


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

C'è ancora gente che con Sarri crede che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa. SVEGLIAAAAA, guardate la rosa attuale del Milan e confrontatela con quella del Napoli. Poi forse capirete


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2015)

Primo tempo abbastanza mediocre ma non pessimo come leggo qua.

Per me male Bonaventura, vivo ma sbaglia troppo.

Montolivo per me sta giocando benino, bisogna servire Bacca di più che sembra l'unico pericoloso.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Levasse Zapata e mettesse Mexes. Forse Ranocchia ha dei piedi meno storti di Zapata.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

"Ho i dati della Lega Calcio, non è vero che non tiriamo in porta" cit.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quante risate si stara' facendo Inzaghi, con una squadra piu' scarsa ma almeno l'ha vinta contro il Napoli. Il Milan non esiste


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che squadra degrado


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ricordo che qui quasi nessuno lo voleva anzi.....



Parlo per me, e lo dissi durante Milan Empoli che l'avrei visto molto bene sulla nostra panchina. Serve uno che insegni calcio. O un vincente. Al momento Mihajlovic non é nessuno dei due.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ennesima grande prestazione di quel bidone dell'umido in porta...zapata con due uomini addosso e quell'incapace, invece di rinviare lungo, gliela passa.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dai...tutto sommato bene...solo un gol!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

A Gennaio arriva Big Bang Boateng, svoltiamo la stagione e annamo in gempionzzz


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Per me bonaventura è scarsissimo, porta sempre palla ma da nessuna qualità all'azione, è dannoso come trequartista..


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2015)

Peggior Milan anche rispetto a quello di Inzaghi.

De Sciglio e Montolivo sono da rescissione contrattuale, senza attributi, una squadra di femminucce, Mihajlovic è venuto in vacanza a Milanello, VERGOGNA BUFFONI


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

E noi facciamo allenare Boateng a Milanello


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tecnicamente siamo troppo scarsi. Alla fine,il vecchio Kakà -in procinto di andare in MLS- era meglio di tutti i nostri trequartisti messi assieme. Montolivo vale quanto un Cigarini qualsiasi,Bertolacci è più scarso di Poli,Kucka fondamentalmente fa solo il compitino,e Bonaventura come trequartista è scarso.

Gli attaccanti sono buoni,ma non è la coppia Ibra-Suarez,non possono vincere le partite da soli.


Di fatto siamo una squadra da metà classifica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Quante risate si stara' facendo Inzaghi, con una squadra piu' scarsa ma almeno l'ha vinta contro il Napoli. Il Milan non esiste



più scarsa dove?? qua hai due punte ma non riesci a darglila palla, la almeno avevi menez che faceva tutto da solo. .


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Godetevelo tutto Adriano eh


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fergutroll era un incapace.. ma questo sono davvero scarsi. Ora mi rendo conto. Qua c'è una pochezza tecnica disarmante



Appunto, diciamolo. C'è chi crede che solo perché questi giocatori indossino la maglia del Milan, possano comunque fornire prestazioni decenti. 
La verità è che diversi giocatori che abbiamo sarebbero riserve pure nei club che lottano per l'Europa League. Altri ancora lo sarebbero pure in qualsiasi squadra che gioca per la parte sinistra della classifica.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non pensavo mai nella vita di diventare peggio della peggior inter morattiana. In tutti i sensi.


----------



## Victorss (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io vedo che stiamo giocando in 10..bertolacci inesistente..comincio veramente a pensare che chi dice che sia un bidone totale possa avere ragione..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godetevelo tutto Adriano eh


_
Colpa di Mario, ci ha fatto perdere col genoa. (cit.)_


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E noi facciamo allenare Boateng a Milanello



magari riuscirà nell'impresa di essere più dignitoso di cessolacci e honda, non ci vuole molto. 

e poi cambia poco, buffone più buffone meno, siamo pieni di sta gente, a cominciare dalla dirigenza.


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

A vedere i nostri centrocampisti l'innesto di Boateng sarebbe come mettere Messi nel Frosinone.


----------



## Love (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ogni anno è una tassa...quest'anno è zapata...espulsione causata,quella di romagnoli,domenica scorsa e gol regalato oggi...in tutto questo mexes è fuori non si sa per quale motivo...quando poi in estate è stato confermato mexes e non è stato preso nessun difensore che oggi magari servirebbe come il pane...giochiamo male o cmq a casaccio senza logica e se non sbaglio anche oggi nessun tiro in porta...provasse il serbo magari a cambiare modulo o no...potrebbe servire??? e poi cavolo sarri...in un mese ha dato un gioco al Napoli...in un mese...magari fosse venuto al Milan...magari...


----------



## Love (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godetevelo tutto Adriano eh



mi sta deludendo enormemente...e l'ho preso anche al fanta...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Finché giocheremo con gente come Zapata non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godetevelo tutto Adriano eh



sta giocando male ma il problema non è lui..


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Adriano o Balotelli cambia niente. Serve ben altro.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ah, il 4-3-1-2, comunque, è un modulo agghiacciante. A prescindere dagli interpreti.

Perfino Sarri ha capito che è roba da 20 anni fa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bah, speriamo che questa gestione finisca il prima possibile.


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fino a quando sarà in campo Zapata, il rischio sarà sempre quello di regalare almeno un gol agli avversari, Bonera in confronto era Maldini e ho detto tutto.

Poi Bertolacci ancora messo mezz'ala e Bonaventura trequartista, lo capirà che deve invertirli?

In generale squadra scarsa e disorganizzata, dove finiscono le colpe dei giocatori iniziano quelle dell'allenatore, non vedo nulla di diverso rispetto a un anno fa, e ci passano 90 milioni di mercato.

Siamo a ottobre e già non vedo l'ora che finisca, grazie di cuore.
Vediamo nel secondo tempo, magari il Napoli calerà un pò visto che ha giocato giovedì...


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Ogni anno è una tassa...quest'anno è zapata...espulsione causata,quella di romagnoli,domenica scorsa e gol regalato oggi...in tutto questo mexes è fuori non si sa per quale motivo..*.quando poi in estate è stato confermato mexes e non è stato preso nessun difensore che oggi magari servirebbe come il pane...*giochiamo male o cmq a casaccio senza logica e se non sbaglio anche oggi nessun tiro in porta...provasse il serbo magari a cambiare modulo o no...potrebbe servire??? e poi cavolo sarri...in un mese ha dato un gioco al Napoli...in un mese...magari fosse venuto al Milan...magari...



Colpa anche del sergente di ferro, nelle amichevoli Paletta è stato il più presentabile insieme a Ely e lui non l'ha voluto. Ovviamente nell'atalanta sta giocando benissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, il 4-3-1-2, comunque, è un modulo agghiacciante. A prescindere dagli interpreti.
> 
> Perfino Sarri ha capito che è roba da 20 anni fa.



Lo puoi fare se hai un centrocampo ottimo che tenga sempre la palla. Con questi cessi ci fregano ogni volta con gli 1-2 laterali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

442 bisognava fare


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ora che avete assistito pure all'inadeguatezza di Diego Lopez con i piedi, è ancora peccato punibile con l'impalamento dire che l scorso anno contro il Parma fece una papera COLOSSALE degna del peggior Dida?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, il 4-3-1-2, comunque, è un modulo agghiacciante. A prescindere dagli interpreti.
> 
> Perfino Sarri ha capito che è roba da 20 anni fa.



il problema è che noi non possiamo giocare con nessun modulo, la squadra fa schifo


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo che lo caccino, è cento volte peggio di inzaghi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cmq tecnicamente questa partita è già persa, non siamo in grado di ribaltare un risultato e l'abbiamo dimostrato.
Ormai non c'è più nulla da vedere, mi faccio una partita a Heroes of the Storm và.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 442 bisognava fare



con quali esterni metti bonaventura a sinistra e a destra chi??


----------



## robs91 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il Napoli è più forte, punto.Poi possiamo pure vincerla ma la realtà è questa.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ora che avete assistito pure all'inadeguatezza di Diego Lopez con i piedi, è ancora peccato punibile con l'impalamento dire che l scorso anno contro il Parma fece una papera COLOSSALE degna del peggior Dida?



Anche con il Sassuolo ci deliziò con un numero di alta scuola.
E' un pippone di prima categoria, mai visto un portiere più scarso con i piedi e tatticamente inadeguato: quando deve rilanciare, la passa, quando deve passare, rilancia lungo (e storto).


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eh ma Zapata serviva a far ambientare Bacca


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con quali esterni metti bonaventura a sinistra e a destra chi??


Cerci.


----------



## Love (4 Ottobre 2015)

cambia modulooo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che lo caccino, è cento volte peggio di inzaghi.



si come no..questo tra primo e secondo tempo li sbrana, Inzaghi si metteva a 90..


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ci rendiamo conto he siamo a -9 dalla Fiorentina viola?


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque sto Mihajlovic è na pippa clamorosa. E qualcuno lo aveva pure detto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che palle. E io che ci speravo seriamente. La gara è ancora lunga, spero che il Napoli complice anche la trasferta in Polonia inizi a diminuire un pò il pressing. Ma noi siamo osceni questa sera, e stiamo facendo sembrare la loro difesa quella del Bayern.
Koulibaly seriamente sembra Thiago Silva.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con quali esterni metti bonaventura a sinistra e a destra chi??



Kucka


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Cerci.



allora stiamo freschi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Facciamo un discorso semplice: Cosa vi sembra piu plausibile?

Genoa
De Sciglio - Zapata - Ely - Antonelli
Kucka - Montolivo - Bonaventura
Bertolacci


Milan
De Sciglio - Zapata - Ely - Antonelli
Kucka - Montolivo - Bonaventura
Bertolacci



Ecco, se difesa e centrocampo sono da meta classifica, allora si ottiene risultati da squadra di meta classifica. Niente di sorprendente.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Intanto doppietta di Ibra. Tanto per gradire.


----------



## colcuoresivince (4 Ottobre 2015)

La gente che critica l'allenatore per un errore di zapata fa comprendere il livello medio del tifoso da forum


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si come no..questo tra primo e secondo tempo li sbrana, Inzaghi si metteva a 90..



Sì, certo...si vede ogni partita questa grinta di Mihajlovic


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Kucka



Non credo cambierebbe molto, farebbe fatica anche lui, io piuttosto metterei bertolacci trequartista che a Genova aveva fatto bene li il secondo tempo..


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma mi dite pure Sinisa che cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi l'appellativo di allenatore da grande squadra? Pure nel suo Topic, nelle prime pagine, eravate quasi tutti entusiasti. Dico sul serio....perché?!?


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> La gente che critica l'allenatore per un errore di zapata fa comprendere il livello medio del tifoso da forum



giusto. Abbiamo dominato, fatto 10 tiri importa e solo l'errore di Zapata ci sta penalizzando. Sisi. Così come in tutte le altre partite di campionato, siamo a quota 7 e nemmeno una partita convincente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> La gente che critica l'allenatore per un errore di zapata fa comprendere il livello medio del tifoso da forum



Per me l impostazione di squadra c'è, è che è evidente che siamo scarsi, non abbiamo nessuna qualità nella trequarti, poi dietro Zapata fa la solita cappellata


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> La gente che critica l'allenatore per un errore di zapata fa comprendere il livello medio del tifoso da forum



Se non ti sta bene il forum puoi pure guardarti la partita senza rompere le balle agli altri. 
In ogni caso nessuno dà a Sinisa colpe per Zapata, ma per il fatto che facciamo pena e che addirittura il Carpi tira più volte in porta rispetto a noi si...


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma mi dite pure Sinisa che cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi l'appellativo di allenatore da grande squadra? Pure nel suo Topic, nelle prime pagine, eravate quasi tutti entusiasti. Dico sul serio....perché?!?



Anch'io non ho mai capito tutto questo entusiasmo. A noi non servono le urla e si vede, servono giocatori che sappiano trattare la palla. L'allenatore da noi conta poco come già detto. Conte poi sarebbe un altro che affonderebbe come il titanic.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo non mi sembra che il Milan di stasera sia in grado di invertire la tendenza. Sembriamo in asfissia tattica.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si come no..questo tra primo e secondo tempo li sbrana, Inzaghi si metteva a 90..



Inzaghi però aveva capito una cosa. Questo Milan può giocare solo in contropiede. Senza pressing, possesso palla e leziosismi. Le cose iniziarono a peggiorare quando gli imposero di giocare alto, facendo il bel gioco ecc .

Il Milan, questo Milan, dovrebbe fare catenaccio e contropiede.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Ora basta per piacere non siamo all'asilo nido*


----------



## colcuoresivince (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se non ti sta bene il forum puoi pure guardarti la partita senza rompere le balle agli altri.
> In ogni caso nessuno dà a Sinisa colpe per Zapata, ma per il fatto che facciamo pena e che addirittura il Carpi tira più volte in porta rispetto a noi si...



Ho espresso una mia opinione se non riesci a rispondere in un italiano educato è un tuo problema


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

2-0 Insigne

Ci stanno facendo ballare la samba


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

sempre perdere sempre


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> La gente che critica l'allenatore per un errore di zapata fa comprendere il livello medio del tifoso da forum



Ehhhh che vuoi siamo i classici tifosi da tastiera caro Mauro.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che gol di Insigne.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma mi dite pure Sinisa che cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi l'appellativo di allenatore da grande squadra? Pure nel suo Topic, nelle prime pagine, eravate quasi tutti entusiasti. Dico sul serio....perché?!?



Perchè in qualcosa devi pur SPERARE.

Altrimenti, è meglio non seguire più nulla e cambiare sport.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che schifo.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non facciamo altro che perdere.

Sappiamo solo perdere.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Ottobre 2015)

Li ha caricati bene il mister negli spogliatoi. Bel lavoro. 

Delusione sto Mihajlović.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Altra figuraccia.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quarta sconfitta in sette partite.

Mi sa che è ora di andare a casa, Sinisa.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io seguo solo il forum, ho spento non ci riesco proprio.


----------



## milan1899 (4 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mr. 20 milioni Bertolacci. Ah si, grande condor, una squadra scudetto che hai messo in piedi con 90 milioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2015)

La disciplina cit


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che negatività in questo forum 

ormai io ho tirato i remi in barca, nemmeno mi incavolo più


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me Mr Bee ci ripensa


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sinisa per favore dimettiti dai. 4 partite in 7 è vergognoso


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Brocchi starà stappando lo champagne.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Entrare così molli nella ripresa in svantaggio di un gol....roba da matti. ..roba da peggior Inzaghi. 
Partita strapersa in partenza. 
E complimenti a Sarri davvero.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarta sconfitta in sette partite.
> 
> Mi sa che è ora di andare a casa, Sinisa.



arriva brocchi.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Li ha caricati bene il mister negli spogliatoi. Bel lavoro.
> 
> Delusione sto Mihajlović.



Caricare chi? Montolivo, de Sciglio e Zapata? 
Abbiamo dei giocatori che sono sia scarsi sia impauriti dalle precedenti pessime stagioni. Nemmeno Guardiola li caricherebbe.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarta sconfitta in sette partite.
> 
> Mi sa che è ora di andare a casa, Sinisa.



Per mettere lui?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarta sconfitta in sette partite.
> 
> Mi sa che è ora di andare a casa, Sinisa.



E tu credi che qualcosa cambia con un altro allenatore?

Sia Montella che ANcelotti non possono far diventare Montolivo un calciatore serio, Bertolacci un non-cesso, Honda un giocatore da Serie A, Zapata un calciatore. No, non c'e niente da fare. E una squadra messa insieme in modo malissimo e non sara un allenatore a cambiare le sorti di questa squadra. 

Nessuna ha un cambio di passo, nessuno e in grado di saltare il uomo o fare un passaggio filtrante. I difensori laterali ne beccano un cross su 1000. Cosi non si puo giocare a calcio.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Finisce in goleada.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Entrare così molli nella ripresa in svantaggio di un gol....roba da matti. ..roba da peggior Inzaghi.
> Partita strapersa in partenza.
> E complimenti a Sarri davvero.



...Sarri ha molti giocatori veri, noi no.


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il problema è che facciamo sempre i complimenti all'allenatore avversario. Ci sarà un motivo. Chiunque da noi fallirebbe miseramente e chi è furbo non ci viene neanche.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2015)

Me lo aspettavo dai...Insigne Higuain con quei 4 li in difesa era impossibile non segnassero, Allan corre quanto i nostri 3 di centrocampo messi insieme...La nostra rosa è senza nè capo nè coda: non ha senso com'è costruita ed anche presi singolarmente i giocatori sono tutti da bassa classifica...E non è certo colpa loro che si ritrovano a giocare nel Milan. Potete metterci CHIUNQUE sulla panchina, è impossibile arrivare in Europa con gente del genere.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarta sconfitta in sette partite.
> 
> Mi sa che è ora di andare a casa, Sinisa.



...la rosa questa è. Neanche Conte potrebbe fare miracoli.


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

ahah il telecronista del napoli "peggio del torello, mettete un'altra palla in campo altrimenti il Milan cosa fà?".... sbeffeggiati al 10° della ripresa


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Prendere Brocchi per Sinisa a questo punto non è assolutamente una perdita.


----------



## sabato (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tutto ebbe inizio da:
no a Tevez papà, tienimi il papero.

UNA SCIAGURA!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Inquadrati in tribuna Balo, Muntari e Boateng. Regia di Sky senza pietà.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

ho visto bene, c'è muntari in tribuna ? 



torna pure lui ?


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Indipendente dalla scarsezza degli interpreti, quattro sconfitte in sette partite sono una roba improponibile.

Da esonero immediato.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...la rosa questa è. Neanche Conte potrebbe fare miracoli.



Eddai che sopra di noi ci sono squadre come Sassuolo, Torino e Chievo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che negatività in questo forum
> 
> ormai io ho tirato i remi in barca, nemmeno mi incavolo più



Neanche io, a dir la verita. Anzi, c'e una certa soddisfazione perversa nel vedere avverarsi i miei prognostici prestagionali.

Tutto cio era ampiamente prevedibile, percio non c'e motivo di incavolarsi, quel momento era durante il mercato. Ormai e troppo tardi e l'annata e stata buttata al vento.


----------



## Ciora (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quanti altri allenatori dobbiamo cambiare per capire che la squadra fa pena e l'allenatore è una variabile non così fondamentale? 3-4?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho visto bene, c'è muntari in tribuna ?
> 
> 
> 
> torna pure lui ?



...perché no?


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

ah beh, entra Cerci. 

la svolta della partita.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Ottobre 2015)

Basta, non se ne può più di vedere questo scempio.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ahhaha fa entrare Churchill


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Arjen Cercen per Berto, il cambio delle meraviglie.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

una volta avevo Seedorf e KaKa, ora bertolacci e bonaventura, ma dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E tu credi che qualcosa cambia con un altro allenatore?
> 
> Sia Montella che ANcelotti non possono far diventare Montolivo un calciatore serio, Bertolacci un non-cesso, Honda un giocatore da Serie A, Zapata un calciatore. No, non c'e niente da fare. E una squadra messa insieme in modo malissimo e non sara un allenatore a cambiare le sorti di questa squadra.
> 
> Nessuna ha un cambio di passo, nessuno e in grado di saltare il uomo o fare un passaggio filtrante. I difensori laterali ne beccano un cross su 1000. Cosi non si puo giocare a calcio.



La nostra speranza è che arrivi un grande allenatore per il quale Berlusconi sia disposto a fare una grande squadra. Almeno per questa stagione.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Allan è ovunque. Un invasato.

Incredibile.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Con la testa sono già tutti sotto la doccia. Al 10 del secondo tempo. Questo è vergognoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il Napoli ha giocato in Polonia due giorni fa.. e corrono come cavalli ed hanno voglia


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci altra partita da 4, a fine stagione il suo valore sarà di 50 centesimi


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mongolivo ahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo ...


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montopippa che raccomandato, cristo


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Poi quando il dopo Mihajlovic non è Guardiola o Ancelotti e quindi i risultati non cambiano, continuiamo ad esonerarli? Non abbiamo un uomo che salti un avversario su...a parte un paio di allenatori AL MONDO, tutti gli altri otterrebbero risultati simili.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ci stanno sovrastando


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ci stanno schiaffeggiando.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io ancora aspetto che mi dite chi ci dobbiamo mettere se mandano via Miha.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso a vincere 2-0 contro questi con Inzaghi in panca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *La nostra speranza è che arrivi un grande allenatore per il quale Berlusconi sia disposto a fare una grande squadra.* Almeno per questa stagione.




Scusa, ma non fa senso questo discorso. Quest' estate sono stati spesi 90 milioni, dovrebbero bastare per creare una squadra da Champions(come l'Inter), ma se e un incompetente assoluto a spendergli non c'e speranza. Anche mettendo altri 90 milioni, chi vuoi che arriva? Conoscendo il condor mi preparo per Adebayor, Sneidjer, Dzemaili, Criscito e mezza squadra del Genoa.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una volta avevo Seedorf e KaKa, ora bertolacci e bonaventura, ma dove vogliamo andare??



Sono d'accordissimo,ma non mettere sullo stesso piano Bonaventura con Bertolacci,perché comunque non lo sono per niente.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Ottobre 2015)

primo tiro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo vergognosi


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fortuna che sto Caiecon è un somaro


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ely....


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Menomale che Caiehon sta facendo pena...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha giocato in Polonia due giorni fa.. e corrono come cavalli ed hanno voglia



E eeh ma l'allenatore non è una variabile necessaria e decisiva 

Ma dai che razza di squadra ha il Napoli? Culibali? Isai? Albiol ? Cagliecon? Gulam?


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarchiamo contropiedi come il Titanic, ma porca zozza ma siamo il Milan cristo santo!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non ne posso più di queste stagioni.. ogni anno è sempre la solita storia


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo,ma non mettere sullo stesso piano Bonaventura con Bertolacci,perché comunque non lo sono per niente.



Per me sono l emblema di questo milan scarso, giocatori da Atalanta e da genoa


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Callelol


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che cosa bella ragazzi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E eeh ma l'allenatore non è una variabile necessaria e decisiva
> 
> Ma dai che razza di squadra ha il Napoli? Culibali? Isai? Albiol ? Cagliecon? Gulam?



avercelo callecon, avercelooo


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque gli allenatori stranieri nel Milan falliscono tutti.

Siamo la società delle limitazioni e del proibizionismo

No agli allenatori stranieri, no a chi gioca a 3 dietro, no a chi è comunista, etc etc etc


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milan U M I L I A T O !


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mancano solo sette mesi alla fine della stagione, teniamo duro.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che cosa bella ragazzi



Un centro di recupero


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Se ha un briciolo di dignita deve dimettersi Miha


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli ahahahah


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non sappiamo manco simulare


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

la nostra fase difensiva è qualcosa di incredibile, era più solida quella di Inzaghi e non sto esagerando. Pazzesco. Non sanno giocare insieme.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se ha un briciolo di dignita deve dimettersi Miha



...arriveremo a fine stagione così


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

I grandi tiri di Bonaventura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

E dopo la sosta si va a Torino per Torino-Milan. Altra sconfitta in arrivo


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ho scommesso 20€ sulla vittoria del Napoli. 
Ci credo proprio nella mia squadra del cuore eh!


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

La responsabilità di tutto questo è do una sola persona, che sappiamo tutti, a cui dovrebbero sparare in questo preciso momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Prime donne sempre per terra ma alzatevi


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che giocatore Higuain.

Ely è improponibile.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bonaventura fa sempre la stessa cosa.
Ely è stato un fuoco di paglia, è un ncapace


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Higuain.
> 
> Ely è improponibile.



Noi non abbiamo campioni veri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

De Sciglio ha proprio il cervello di una gallina.


----------



## mariorossi36 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mismatch imbarazzante Rodrigo Ely - Higuain


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

che scatafascio.  

e dire che il primo tempo di udine mi aveva illuso.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fisicamente vergognosi,


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che bello


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ely difensore da Serie B, niente di più


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Pure diego lopez


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

3-0 Insigne.

Perfino Conte in tribuna si sta vergognando


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma gesù


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

E tre.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

0-3 
Il carpi con il Napoli non ha preso gol. Tanto per dire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Stavolta male Diegone.


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Diego Lopez?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

'Nchia che disfatta... su tutta la linea.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Conte vieni in panchina direttamente. Mihajlovic non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 0-3
> Il carpi con il Napoli non ha preso gol. Tanto per dire.



Napoli non ha mai vinto fuoricasa in serie A in questa stagione..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Higuain.
> 
> Ely è improponibile.





uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bonaventura fa sempre la stessa cosa.
> Ely è stato un fuoco di paglia, è un ncapace



Ma non vi sembra strano che ogni giocatore giovane che sembra decente da noi inizia a far schifo? E proprio che qui non c'e un straccio di squadra, gioco e mentalita giusta Anzi, perdono le sicurezze che hanno. Basti guardare Bacca che ormai anche lui e stufo di questo Milan.

Se Ely va a Genoa e gioca qui sarebbero tutto a parlare di un grande giocatore di prospettiva. Un po di coerenza per favore.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Napoli non ha mai vinto fuoricasa in serie A in questa stagione..



...siamo alla frutta..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Notte fonda ragazzi. Si preannuncia un altro anno amarissimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi vergogno di tifare Milan.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma non fa senso questo discorso. Quest' estate sono stati spesi 90 milioni, dovrebbero bastare per creare una squadra da Champions(come l'Inter), ma se e un incompetente assoluto a spendergli non c'e speranza. Anche mettendo altri 90 milioni, chi vuoi che arriva? Conoscendo il condor mi preparo per Adebayor, Sneidjer, Dzemaili, Criscito e mezza squadra del Genoa.



Con Galliani sono costretti a spendere di più, chiaramente. Altrettanto chiaro che Conte, Capello ecc. fanno nomi e cognomi di chi vogliono e non vogliono, facilitando il compito di Galliani.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

E la gente si fa le seghe su Munnez, El Shaarawy, Bacca, Mihajlovic, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. ....

Noi mettiamo Cerci per Bertolacci. ..loro Mertens per Insigne


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il Napoli negli ultimi 21 anni ha vinto una volta a San Siro contro il Milan


----------



## ralf (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tanti, troppi giocatori sopravvalutati.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Una bella lezione di calcio professionistica ospitata dalla scuola materna "Milan".


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Napoli negli ultimi 21 anni ha vinto una volta a San Siro contro il Milan



..un record che mancava al Milan di Inzaghi.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Ottobre 2015)

Almeno ho preso l' over 2,5 e 400€!!


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Squadra che va presa insieme a chi l'ha costruita e gettata dentro il Vesuvio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo di perderle tutte....
COSÌ Cmagari qualche ignobile xeficiente si sveglia dal suo torpore. 
MALE detti


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

so o disperato.
Non capisco quale possa essere la soluzione a BREVE per vedere il milan quantomeno giocare a calcio?
Secondo voi c'è?


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Maledetti


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

"Oggi Football Data ci ricorda..."
"Sono stati spesi 90 milioni, deve esserci un cambiamento"


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

almeno la curva contesta.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

A fine partita Sinisa DEVE dimettersi.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2015)

Complimenti a tutti per l'ennesima umiliazione: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic e squadra. Una vergogna. Siamo sotto i livelli del Bresaola, rendiamoci conto. E coprila 'sta difesa, non ci arrivi, cr***no?


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

San Siro che sembra il San Paolo. 
Il Milan è F I N I T O. Siamo cotti, finiti, da buttare via.
Dirigenti, giocatori, tifosi e allenatore. 

Siamo proprio infimi.


----------



## mariorossi36 (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perderle tutte....



Impossibile.... troppe squadre scarse quest'anno....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A fine partita Sinisa DEVE dimettersi.



...non credo che lo farà. Ci dirà tante belle cose e basta.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Insigne che viene a dominare a San Siro, siamo finiti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Se Berlusconi pagava la famosa buonuscita faceva un grande affare.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il Gallo è già scappato ahahahhahah


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> so o disperato.
> Non capisco quale possa essere la soluzione a BREVE per vedere il milan quantomeno giocare a calcio?
> Secondo voi c'è?



No, i fagioli sono quelli, anche se li cucini in un altro modo non diventano più buoni.


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Scappa Galliani


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> San Siro che sembra il San Paolo.
> Il Milan è F I N I T O. Siamo cotti, finiti, da buttare via.
> Dirigenti, giocatori, tifosi e allenatore.
> 
> Siamo proprio infimi.



Inzaghi sta godendo di sicuro.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

la decisione di un eventuale esonero spetta a silvio, dubito che sinisa si dimetta. 

c'è montella libero volendo, ma ovviamente c'è brocchi in pole.


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

stasera succederà qualcosa secondo me


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Raga BISOGNA andare in serie B.Non c'è altra soluzione


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Galliani il solito coniglio. Ma vattene per sempre cristo.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2015)

ma la smettiamo con sto inzaghi che sta godendo? ma perche' dovrebbe godere che ha fatto PENA ?
non ho mica capito.

l'anno prima godeva seedorf, ora gode inzaghi, a breve gode sinisa perche' lo esonerano, poi?


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Autogol di Ely

4-0


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la decisione di un eventuale esonero spetta a silvio, dubito che sinisa si dimetta.
> 
> c'è montella libero volendo, ma ovviamente c'è brocchi in pole.



montella è ancora sotto contratto con la fiorentina


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che vergogna


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Basta così, per favore


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2015)

e 4 pere nel didietro, avanti così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

I dati della Lega Calcio cosa dicono?


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dai basta.
Basta.
Sto per bestemmiare.

QUATTRO. a zero


Ma oh!!!


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il Pobbà dei difensori


----------



## Heaven (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi dispiace per Ely


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

4-0.
Bravi tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai chi viene cambia poco, la nostra stagione inizierà a gennaio sperando in un calciomercato decente..ma d'altronde lo avevamo detto il 31 agosto che sarebbe stata una stagione, l'ennesima, didastrosa


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco Mihajlovic non deve più mettere piede a milanello. E Galliani non deve più uscire da San Siro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia che scarsoni.... senza altri commenti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la decisione di un eventuale esonero spetta a silvio, dubito che sinisa si dimetta.
> 
> c'è montella libero volendo, ma ovviamente c'è brocchi in pole.



Montella con questa squadra e con questo centrocampo non puo fare niente, impossibile che arrivi con questa rosa. Sarebbe un suicidio per la sua carriera.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il problema non è l'allenatore, la squadra fa schifo, è costruita malissimo, peggio dell anno scorso


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A fine partita Sinisa DEVE dimettersi.



Chi si deve davvero dimettere sono Montolivo e soci.

Comunque a questo punto è impossibile continuare con Mihajlovic. Speriamo in bene per il sostituto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Ottobre 2015)

e nessuno che alza le mani su Galliani...assurdo....ma come fanno quelli vicino a lui a non insultarlo ogni singolo istante comeeeeeeee


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Esonero


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2015)

0-4 in casa.. qualcuno vada a trovarmi un dato del gnere nella storia


----------



## Victorss (4 Ottobre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Dai basta.
> Basta.
> Sto per bestemmiare.
> 
> ...



Stai PER bestemmiare???? Finita anche quest anno. Fine. A casa.


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è l'allenatore, la squadra fa schifo, è costruita malissimo, peggio dell anno scorso



sacrosanta verità


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quasi quasi rimpiango di non aver preso Montella


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che poi date la colpa all allenatore ... La ROSA fa schifo ... Puoi prendere anche il miglior allenatore del mondo !!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Pure lo stadio è pieno di napoletani, disfatta totale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Il problema non è l'allenatore, la squadra fa schifo, è costruita malissimo,* peggio dell anno scorso



.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io comunque non giustifico l'atteggiamento in campo, erano sotto la doccia al 10* del secondo tempo, questo NON dipende dall'allenatore, c'è da vergognarsi molto di più. Molto di più.


----------



## Ruud (4 Ottobre 2015)

Se penso a quei commentatori che parlavano di un Milan da scudetto


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il primo colpevole è sempre lui: Galliani che con 90mln ha fatto sta rosa. Quando finirà questo scempio...


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi rimpiango di non aver preso Montella



Non cambia nulla, pure con Sarri o con chi vuoi tu

Una squadra di mezzi giocatori, pseudo fenomeni e pseudo talentini, catorci e mononeuroni.

C'è pure chi ha il coraggio di sfottere Sabatini e percularlo per Iturbe, mannaggia la miseria anche il DS dell'Orzinuovi FC da le piste al pelato maledetto


----------



## mariorossi36 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Ely



E' stato il giocatore più espulso della serie B lo scorso anno.... è un buon giocatore ma doveva crescere con calma.... ora si rischia di bruciarlo...


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che pena


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi rimpiango di non aver preso Montella



Che doveva fare con questi?? qua ci vuole uno che si impone e si fa costruire una squadra di diversa sul mercato, io mi ero fidato di mihaijlovic


----------



## mariorossi36 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Ely



E' stato il giocatore più espulso della serie B lo scorso anno.... è un buon giocatore ma doveva crescere con calma.... ora si rischia di bruciarlo...


----------



## wildfrank (4 Ottobre 2015)

Saluti a tutti: apro ora e pensavo al massimo a uno 0 a 1....questo è troppo. Ma non è un discorso che ci sei quando vinci e scappi quando perdi; dato che non c'è verso di cambiamento io mollo tutto: un sano distacco non potrà farmi che bene, per cui ADIOS AMIGOS, e avvisatemi quando Galliani e Berlu mollano!

Ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 0-4 in casa.. qualcuno vada a trovarmi un dato del gnere nella storia



Il derby di andata con Giuda in panchina


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi date la colpa all allenatore ... La ROSA fa schifo ... Puoi prendere anche il miglior allenatore del mondo !!!


Ok, ma non possiamo perdere 4 a 0 in casa. Non siamo il Carpi e il Napoli non è il Barcellona. Che poi Galliani abbia le maggiori colpe siamo d'accordo, ma l'allenatore ci sta mettendo sicuramente del suo.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi 4-0 in casa.
Appurato Galliani ma Mihajlovic come stracaxzo ha preparato la partita? 
Non è all'altezza manco lui. Allenatorino tutto chiacchiere e distintivo. 

Siamo la peggior difesa dopo il CARPI. Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## barrumba (4 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo ancora piu scarsi dell'anno scorso
ma come fa de sciglio a essere titolare in una squadra gia molto scarsa,e essere in ogni partita il peggiore in campo,in ogni partita si scorda di rincorrere l'avversario,
che schifo,ce galliani che e cosi incompetente,cucka,bertolacci,rodrigo eli,ma questo mercato e,ce allain del napoli che e costato una miseria,e noi spendiami soldi per questi incapaci,


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Direi proprio di no.
> 
> Juve, Inter, Roma, Napoli si sapeva subito che erano fuori della nostra portata.
> La Lazio e una squadra con un potenziale fuoriclasse Felipe Anderson e un sacco d giocatori molto buoni e utili, poi e una squadra collaudata che percio e partita anche in vantaggio su di noi.
> ...




Sono pienamente consapevole di chi sono i veri colpevoli e l'ultima cosa che mi interessa è far passare l'allenatore come la causa dei mali. Il fatto però è che non è possibile essere regolarmente umiliati da cani e porci e ogni volta sentir dire che la colpa è della scarsezza dei giocatori. Per dire, pure Chievo, Atalanta e Samp fanno molto meglio di noi, anche loro hanno delle rose più forti ? Va bene la mediocrità, ma il bello di questo sport è anche il riuscire a sopperire alle lacune tecniche con la tattica e la tenacia. Un po' come negli ultimi mesi con Seedorf: grandissimi limiti ma se non altro sembravamo una squadra di calcio. Tutti possono dare molto di più, non esiste che questo Napoli venga a Milano e ci stupri come fosse il Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## Black (4 Ottobre 2015)

che pena ragazzi... 0-4 in casa e dopo aver speso 90 milioni sul mercato...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi 4-0 in casa.
> Appurato Galliani ma Mihajlovic come stracaxzo ha preparato la partita?
> Non è all'altezza manco lui. Allenatorino tutto chiacchiere e distintivo.
> 
> Siamo la peggior difesa dopo il CARPI. Ne vogliamo parlare?



A te interessa solo criticare mihajlovic ma il responsabile è galliani, è lui l'artefice di questa schifezza, anche se perdevano uno a zero non cambiava la sostanza..


----------



## evangel33 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Contattare Montella. Ora.


----------



## forzaplus44 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Adios milan, a mai più!!


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

La fortuna è che ci sono squadre peggiori di noi. Ma attenzione. ..nella partita secca perdiamo pure contro il Carpi...ma nella competizione poi riusciamo comunque a salvarci. 

Cosa faranno questi senza Europa per il terzo anno consecutivo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2015)

Menomale che non la sto guardando.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

#viagallianieberlusconi


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

E' un'umiliazione continua.

Finchè Berlusconi terrà anche solo l'1% del Milan, i risultati saranno questi.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2015)

non avrei mai pensato di rimpiangere seedorf, ma con lui sembravamo una squadra di calcio, umile e senza troppe pretese, poi purtroppo neanche questo basto',ma le basi si erano create imho.
poi ovviamente il pelato e silvio han rovinato tutto, come sempre negli ultimi anni.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Ottobre 2015)

C'era stato un breve istante in cui avevo sperato in una stagione migliore.Ma partita dopo partita è sempre più evidente che è semplicemente una squadra costruita a caso,che non sa giocare insieme e che è di un livello evidentemente più basso di quello che sembrava.Perché altrimenti non si spiega. Tocca rassegnarci già ad ottobre, ma tanto ormai siamo abituati.


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi date la colpa all allenatore ... La ROSA fa schifo ... Puoi prendere anche il miglior allenatore del mondo !!!



E soprattutto sappiamo benissimo che al suo posto arriverebbe Brocchi.

Le lacune della rosa e di questo mercato disastroso stanno venendo fuori, ma la scure non cadrà MAI su quel maledetto pelato


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

La pietra tombale, su qualsiasi cosa fosse questa squadra...

E' la fine.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Squadra indegna. Allenatore indegno. Dirigenza indegna. Siamo fisicamente sempre più scarsi di qualsiasi squadra incontriamo. Sempre. Arriviamo costantemente dopo. Dove sta la grinta promessa? Il lottare su ogni pallone? Dove? Mihajlovic é il primo colpevole, perché se la rosa é indegna, lui l'ha avallata. E lui la sta allenando. Per cui, per quanto mi riguarda é il primo colpevole. Poi ci sono alcuni giocatori che non dovrebbero più vestire la maglia del Milan. Tipo cerci, de sciglio, Zapata, luiz Adriano. Dell'omonimo di quest'ultimo non parlo perché sennò mi denunciano.
Stasera niente voti. Non ne ho voglia.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> A te interessa solo criticare mihajlovic ma il responsabile è galliani, è lui l'artefice di questa schifezza, anche se perdevano uno a zero non cambiava la sostanza..



Io Galliani lo critico dai tempi dei "eeeeh ma con i soldi "...
Galliani lo voglio morto da 15 anni.

Ma 9 punti su 21 non PUÒ ESSERE colpa solo di Fester. 
Il Sassuolo che squadra ha?
Critico Sinisa perché sta facendo l'opposto di quello che gli si chiedeva.
4-0 in casa il Milan l'ha subito contro una grande squadra e aveva un non - allenatore in panchina. Dall'altra parte quello che all'epoca era il migliore. 
Sinisa sta rovinando pure le poche cose buone che abbiamo. 
O vogliamo dire "più di così non può fare"?


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Rimpiango inzaghi, con una squadra nettamente peggiore e senza esperienza non faceva così schifo.
Se proprio non si può prenderne un altro,spero lo richiamino subito.
Mihajlovic va cacciato senza pensarci su due volte, peggior allenatore dell'era berlusconi


----------



## Kazarian88 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che vergogna.
E quello che mi fa imbestialire è il fatto che quest'anno hanno speso tanti soldi. Per fare cosa? PER NULLA.
Difesa imbarazzante, centrocampo con poca qualità, attacco che può fare quello che può. 
SOLDI BUTTATI AL VENTO.
Che imbarazzo.


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mai visto uno spettacolo così penoso.

*Firmerei adesso col sangue per Boa - Muntari - Balo e di nuovo Seedorf in panca.*


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Due parole: che pena

Niente voti stasera. Tutti intorno al 4, da Diego Lopez a Bacca.


----------



## gheorghehagi (4 Ottobre 2015)

quando una squadra senza un gioco incontra una squadra con un gioco...quella senza gioco è una squadra morta
comunque è incredibile la somiglianza di questa partita con la disfatta dell'inter per 4-1 contro la fiorentina...


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2015)

rimpiangere inzaghi fa' capire a che razza di livello misero ormai siamo arrivati.

l'anno scorso andavamo discretamente nelle prime giornate solo e soltanto perche' il signor menez ogni tanto si svegliava e da solo inventava.

st'anno non ce l'hai e non avendo terzini capaci di salire bene, non avendo centrocampisti capaci nell'attivarli, sei completamente incapace di far calcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Una cosa difficile da spiegare. I giocatori fanno schifo, l'allenatore non è niente di che, ma non così tanto.

Ormai siamo entrati in un vortice che solo l'acquisto di giganteschi campioni potrebbe fermare.

Una roba oscena, anche se forse è peggio vedere tutti gli spalti di San Siro pieno di quelle schifose macchie azzurre, quando dovrebbero stare nel loro settore come per tutte le tifoserie italiane


----------



## ucraino (4 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non possiamo perdere 4 a 0 in casa. Non siamo il Carpi e il Napoli non è il Barcellona. Che poi Galliani abbia le maggiori colpe siamo d'accordo, ma l'allenatore ci sta mettendo sicuramente del suo.


Sicuramente l allenatore avrà delle colpe ma visto che centrocampo che abbiamo e non ditemi che poteva mettere qualcunaltro perché sono tutti scarsi e scarponi . Galliani e il male assoluto puoi avere anche guardiola ma se in mezzo al campo ti trovi con certe schifezza non si va da nessuna parte. Il Napoli aveva giorgigno e Allan che insieme non li hanno pagati come scarsone bertolacci quindi che parliamo a fare galliani e la rovina assoluta e basta


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Niente da fare,si continua a sprofondare in questo pozzo pieno di sterco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non siamo stati in grado di fare due passaggi di fila, di fare passaggi precisi, di creare un'azione

Di fare niente

Imbarazzanti


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

peggio del Titanic


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma avete visto come eravamo messi in campo? Avete visto l'atteggiamento? 
Ma guardate la Viola porca miseria! !!!!Così si scende in campo! !!!
È da cambiare TUTTO.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io Galliani lo critico dai tempi dei "eeeeh ma con i soldi "...
> Galliani lo voglio morto da 15 anni.
> 
> Ma 9 punti su 21 non PUÒ ESSERE colpa solo di Fester.
> ...



il Sassuolo ha una squadra costruita bene, l unico errore di mihajlovic è stato un gravissimo errore, cioè quello di accettare questa situazione e questo mercato...


----------



## Kazarian88 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non lo mandano via a Mihajlovic. Figuriamoci, significa ammettere i propri sbagli.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente l allenatore avrà delle colpe ma visto che centrocampo che abbiamo e non ditemi che poteva mettere qualcunaltro perché sono tutti scarsi e scarponi . Galliani e il male assoluto puoi avere anche guardiola ma se in mezzo al campo ti trovi con certe schifezza non si va da nessuna parte. Il Napoli aveva giorgigno e Allan che insieme non li hanno pagati come scarsone bertolacci quindi che parliamo a fare galliani e la rovina assoluta e basta



Si ma lo scorso anno Jorginho ha fatto ridere,Insigne mai a questi livelli. ..allora l'allenatore conta o no????


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi vergogno profondamente


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma lo scorso anno Jorginho ha fatto ridere,Insigne mai a questi livelli. ..allora l'allenatore conta o no????



Ha deluso eh però ne abbiamo cambiati diversi, la situazione non cambia.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2015)

conta l'entusiasmo che un allenatore sa' dare, e conta anche saper capire le cose, il primo napoli di sarri con il trequartista faceva ******, il napoli che gioca come quello di benitez (a 3 davanti) invece è stato rigenerato.
noi vogliamo giocare con il trequartista quando la squadra fisicamente non lo sa' gestire è evidente.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma lo scorso anno Jorginho ha fatto ridere,Insigne mai a questi livelli. ..allora l'allenatore conta o no????



Ha deluso eh però ne abbiamo cambiati diversi, la situazione non cambia.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2015)

conta l'entusiasmo che un allenatore sa' dare, e conta anche saper capire le cose, il primo napoli di sarri con il trequartista faceva ******, il napoli che gioca come quello di benitez (a 3 davanti) invece è stato rigenerato.
noi vogliamo giocare con il trequartista quando la squadra fisicamente non lo sa' gestire è evidente.


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Prepariamoci ad altre umiliazioni dopo questa, terribile, di stasera. Siamo scarsi, ma veramente tanto scarsi


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Io non ci casco raga, Mihajlovic ha TANTISSIME colpe, molto più di Galliani. Io ci contavo su Sinisa, ma si è dimostrato solo chiacchiere. Ecco perché dico che non bisogna dare peso alle parole in conferenza, anche se quelle di Inzaghi ci facevano andare fuori di testa.

La squadra è davvero così scarsa?? Allora ha più senso un Inzaghi che dica che non potevamo dominare l'Empoli. Invece oggi sembra che tutti i tifosi abbiano capito che facciamo pena e che l'unico che non se ne accorto e continua a fare lo spaccone è Mihajlovic che fa a prenderle sberle 4 volte (*senza mai segnare*) su 7 e considerando che le 3 partite vinte abbiamo fatto di tutto per non vincerle. Se sai che la squadra non vale niente, tu allenatore prepari la partita come l'ha preparata il Carpi che con il Napoli ha fatto ZERO a ZERO, l'Empoli che ci ha fatto DUE A DUE o il Sassuolo che ci ha vinto DUE a UNO. 

Noi abbiamo perso ZERO A QUATTRO e sarebbe colpa di Galliani?
No, odio Fester, ma in questo tranello non ci cado. 

Abbiamo impiegato poco per distruggere una leggenda dei nostri colori come Superpippo, adesso possiamo concederci di mandare a casa questo INTERISTA con tutte le colpe possibili.


----------



## ucraino (4 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma lo scorso anno Jorginho ha fatto ridere,Insigne mai a questi livelli. ..allora l'allenatore conta o no????



L allenatore CONTA ma sinisa lo scorso anno alla samp a fatto bene ma aveva giocatori funzionali oggi il nostro centrocampo e un insieme di mezzi giocatori non funzionali nei ruoli e non sono né dinamici ne sanno costruire gioco anzi oggi ecclatante non sanno nemmeno stoppare ne passare la palla in avanti. Ma hai visto nel primo goal si colpa di Zapata ma bertolacci cosa a fatto tenuto la palla non riuscito a buttarla nemmeno a caso in avanti la data in dietro creando di fatto l azione goal per il Napoli


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Ottobre 2015)

l'allenatore in una squadra di calcio conta moltissimo , per informazioni chiedere a tutte le squadre che al momento ci sovrastano .

di schemi fino ad ora se ne sono visti pochi.

di gol al momento se ne sono visti pochi.

di errori madornali che neanche la categoria allievi fanno se ne sono visti in abbondanza.

questa difesa fa schifo , non credo che paletta e mexes con tutta la broccaggine possibile facessero le stesse CAPPELLATE madornali che hanno fatto stasera rodrigo ely ed il suo degno compare zapata.

il centrocampo e' meglio che impari a fare come i pulcini , via la palla lontana e basta , bertolacci per questo gia' lo fa'...

e l'attacco aspetta sempre delle palle che non arriveranno mai.

i giocatori sono tutti dei cessi.....ma anche chi li guida non scherza.


----------



## Morghot (4 Ottobre 2015)

che robaccia... al cambio cerci stavo per andarmene ma ho stoicamente resistito per vedere come saremmo peggiorati e così è stato


----------



## Black (4 Ottobre 2015)

e pensare che Sarri "il comunista" era stato rifiutato dal Milan... disfatta su tutta la linea. Non ho nemmeno più la forza di insultare


----------



## gheorghehagi (4 Ottobre 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> L allenatore CONTA ma sinisa lo scorso anno alla samp a fatto bene ma aveva giocatori* funzionali* ...



vorrai dire fortunati...


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Manca qualità, manca la corsa, manca autostima e manca la capacità al mister di capire come deve far giocare sti scarsi e come può motivarli


----------



## alessandro77 (4 Ottobre 2015)

al di là di tutte le responsabilità in capo a chi sappiamo, dirigenza, allenatore, ecc, continua a stupirmi la mancanza di grinta e volontà di chi va in campo. voglio dire, concetto ingenuo, anche stasera ho notato zero movimenti senza palla in attacco soprattutto ma non solo. se non ti muovi, concetto semplice, la palla non ti arriverà mai, giusto? mi chiedo come mai questo elementare pensiero non venga in mente ai giocatori anche perchè, immagino, che non è che l'allenatore li abbia detto di star fermi. quindi, o non ne hanno voglia, o non capiscono l'italiano, o se ne sbattono semplicemente o proprio sono mentalmente impreparati.. mah


----------



## peppe75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che terribile serata che ho passato...prendere 4 gol in casa...incredibile...il brutto che non ci sono le soluzioni immediate..semmai a gennaio...ma ormai sarà tutto compromesso..anche quest'anno nada Champions!!


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ci casco raga, Mihajlovic ha TANTISSIME colpe, molto più di Galliani. Io ci contavo su Sinisa, ma si è dimostrato solo chiacchiere. Ecco perché dico che non bisogna dare peso alle parole in conferenza, anche se quelle di Inzaghi ci facevano andare fuori di testa.
> 
> La squadra è davvero così scarsa?? Allora ha più senso un Inzaghi che dica che non potevamo dominare l'Empoli. Invece oggi sembra che tutti i tifosi abbiano capito che facciamo pena e che l'unico che non se ne accorto e continua a fare lo spaccone è Mihajlovic che fa a prenderle sberle 4 volte (*senza mai segnare*) su 7 e considerando che le 3 partite vinte abbiamo fatto di tutto per non vincerle. Se sai che la squadra non vale niente, tu allenatore prepari la partita come l'ha preparata il Carpi che con il Napoli ha fatto ZERO a ZERO, l'Empoli che ci ha fatto DUE A DUE o il Sassuolo che ci ha vinto DUE a UNO.
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno con te!!! 
Aggiungo che un allenatore DEVE e ripeto deve dare il suo consenso agli acquisti!! Non credo che mou o Ancelotti accettino bertolacci o zapata senza fiatare!! Oppure mettano in campo un giovane difensore che l anno passato ha giocato in b ad Avellino!!!
Mi spiace ma l allenatore ha le sue colpe!!! Oppure stiamo sostenendo che il Sassuolo, l Empoli etc hanno tutte rose più forti di noi!!!! Delle due l una!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Victorss (4 Ottobre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> vorrai dire fortunati...



si va bene ragazzi..gli allenatori cambiano, la solfa rimane sempre la stessa. E non i risultati, proprio tutta la solfa. Una squadra senza talento e senza attributi, e questo te lo puoi permettere solo se sei il Sassuolo, l'Empoli o il Carpi. Squadre zeppe di gente che sa che non vale molto e che deve lottare assieme ai compagni con le unghie e con i denti per ogni centimetro del campo, consapevole che il lavoro di squadra è tutto. Al Milan non te lo puoi permettere di avere in campo gente senza talento. La maglia ti distrugge. Purtroppo siamo solo all'inizio. Della squadra titolare di stasera si possono tenere solo Bacca, Bonaventura e Luiz Adriano e forse Kucka, gli altri non possono vestire la nostra maglia, mi spiace.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ci casco raga, Mihajlovic ha TANTISSIME colpe, molto più di Galliani. Io ci contavo su Sinisa, ma si è dimostrato solo chiacchiere. Ecco perché dico che non bisogna dare peso alle parole in conferenza, anche se quelle di Inzaghi ci facevano andare fuori di testa.
> 
> La squadra è davvero così scarsa?? Allora ha più senso un Inzaghi che dica che non potevamo dominare l'Empoli. Invece oggi sembra che tutti i tifosi abbiano capito che facciamo pena e che l'unico che non se ne accorto e continua a fare lo spaccone è Mihajlovic che fa a prenderle sberle 4 volte (*senza mai segnare*) su 7 e considerando che le 3 partite vinte abbiamo fatto di tutto per non vincerle. Se sai che la squadra non vale niente, tu allenatore prepari la partita come l'ha preparata il Carpi che con il Napoli ha fatto ZERO a ZERO, l'Empoli che ci ha fatto DUE A DUE o il Sassuolo che ci ha vinto DUE a UNO.
> 
> ...



Concordo anche io ed è una delusione. COmunque questo discorso non fila molto, per valutare il lavoro di Miha (per ora negativo) bisogna aspettare la fine del campionato, e stai certo che a Maggio saremo sopra a Carpi, Sassuolo ed Empoli.


----------



## ucraino (4 Ottobre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> vorrai dire fortunati...



Io scambiare subito adesso il nostro centrocampo con quello della Samp


----------



## LukeLike (4 Ottobre 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Che terribile serata che ho passato...prendere 4 gol in casa...incredibile...il brutto che non ci sono le soluzioni immediate..semmai a gennaio...ma ormai sarà tutto compromesso..anche quest'anno nada Champions!!



Ma quale 'nada Champions', 'nada Europa League'


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

Avete detto tutto voi,io aggiungo solo una cosa,Lopez in panchina


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cambiare allenatore è doveroso, ma non basterebbe.
Montella o Donadoni non potrebbero fare nulla finchè non si cedono i giocatori scarsi e non si recidono i legami con le pessime precedenti stagioni, troppo pesanti a livello psicologico per i reduci. 

Quello che ci vuole è un programma.
Arriva Brocchi traghettatore? Bene. Ma nello stesso giorno (esagero) in cui Brocchi si insidia, la società comunica ai giocatori che da giugno c'è Conte e che Brocchi lavora per il prossimo allenatore. A gennaio si comprano non solo dei rinforzi, ma soprattutto un capitano e altri due giocatori dal grande carisma, tutti chiesti e voluti da Conte.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Concordo anche io ed è una delusione. COmunque questo discorso non fila molto, per valutare il lavoro di Miha (per ora negativo) bisogna aspettare la fine del campionato, e stai certo che a Maggio saremo sopra a Carpi, Sassuolo ed Empoli.



sì ok eravamo sopra di loro anche lo scorso anno con Inzaghi, ma aldilà della classifica il confronto con carpi, sassuolo ed empoli lo perdiamo a oggi sulla preparazione/approccio/gestione delle partite.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì ok eravamo sopra di loro anche lo scorso anno con Inzaghi, ma aldilà della classifica il confronto con carpi, sassuolo ed empoli lo perdiamo a oggi sulla preparazione/approccio/gestione delle partite.



ma infatti se faremo così schifo voglio pensare che lo massacreremo lo stesso. Purtroppo nel calcio si parla troppo.


----------



## ucraino (4 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> si va bene ragazzi..gli allenatori cambiano, la solfa rimane sempre la stessa. E non i risultati, proprio tutta la solfa. Una squadra senza talento e senza attributi, e questo te lo puoi permettere solo se sei il Sassuolo, l'Empoli o il Carpi. Squadre zeppe di gente che sa che non vale molto e che deve lottare assieme ai compagni con le unghie e con i denti per ogni centimetro del campo, consapevole che il lavoro di squadra è tutto. Al Milan non te lo puoi permettere di avere in campo gente senza talento. La maglia ti distrugge. Purtroppo siamo solo all'inizio. Della squadra titolare di stasera si possono tenere solo Bacca, Bonaventura e Luiz Adriano e forse Kucka, gli altri non possono vestire la nostra maglia, mi spiace.


Hai ragione al.1000%


----------



## malos (4 Ottobre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Ci ha preso ecco il vero milan, quattro pippe scappate di casa senza attributi.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## ilcondompelato (4 Ottobre 2015)

la cosa più drammatica è che ci permettiamo di giudicare l inter come fuoco di paglia o squadra fortunata.
noi invece siamo decisamente peggio.
poi se rivediamo le nostre di partite di fortuna ne abbiamo avuta anche noi, altrimenti la classifica ci vedrebbe molto più in basso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non ci casco raga, Mihajlovic ha TANTISSIME colpe, molto più di Galliani. Io ci contavo su Sinisa, ma si è dimostrato solo chiacchiere. Ecco perché dico che non bisogna dare peso alle parole in conferenza, anche se quelle di Inzaghi ci facevano andare fuori di testa.
> 
> La squadra è davvero così scarsa?? Allora ha più senso un Inzaghi che dica che non potevamo dominare l'Empoli. Invece oggi sembra che tutti i tifosi abbiano capito che facciamo pena e che l'unico che non se ne accorto e continua a fare lo spaccone è Mihajlovic che fa a prenderle sberle 4 volte (*senza mai segnare*) su 7 e considerando che le 3 partite vinte abbiamo fatto di tutto per non vincerle. Se sai che la squadra non vale niente, tu allenatore prepari la partita come l'ha preparata il Carpi che con il Napoli ha fatto ZERO a ZERO, l'Empoli che ci ha fatto DUE A DUE o il Sassuolo che ci ha vinto DUE a UNO.
> 
> ...



Eh, no...
Nel tuo tranello non casco io.
L'allenatore non può cavare sangue dalle rape e queste le ha messe lì Galliani buttando nel cesso 80 Mln e ingrassando Roma e Genoa (o l'amico Preziosi). Troppo comodo addossare le colpe, come al solito, all'allenatore. Lui avrà dato l'assenso agli acquisti, ma l'unico giocatore che ha richiesto è stato Soriano, che non gli è stato dato. Gli altri gli sono stati imposti dal farabutto frequentatore di Giannino.
Ovvio che pagherà l'allenatore, ma non illudiamoci che con un altro faremo di meglio: la botte è quella e il vino non cambia.


----------



## ilcondompelato (5 Ottobre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Eh, no...
> Nel tuo tranello non casco io.
> L'allenatore non può cavare sangue dalle rape e queste le ha messe lì Galliani buttando nel cesso 80 Mln e ingrassando Roma e Genoa (o l'amico Preziosi). Troppo comodo addossare le colpe, come al solito, all'allenatore. Lui avrà dato l'assenso agli acquisti, ma l'unico giocatore che ha richiesto è stato Soriano, che non gli è stato dato. Gli altri gli sono stati imposti dal farabutto frequentatore di Giannino.
> Ovvio che pagherà l'allenatore, ma non illudiamoci che con un altro faremo di meglio: la botte è quella e il vino non cambia.



quoto
ogni anno cerchiamo nei vari allenatori le colpe.
la verità è che le colpe vanno attribuiti a quel delinquente sabotatore del condom.
se non si toglie dalle scatole, il ns destino sara segnato.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Eh, no...
> Nel tuo tranello non casco io.
> L'allenatore non può cavare sangue dalle rape e queste le ha messe lì Galliani buttando nel cesso 80 Mln e ingrassando Roma e Genoa (o l'amico Preziosi). Troppo comodo addossare le colpe, come al solito, all'allenatore. Lui avrà dato l'assenso agli acquisti, ma l'unico giocatore che ha richiesto è stato Soriano, che non gli è stato dato. Gli altri gli sono stati imposti dal farabutto frequentatore di Giannino.
> Ovvio che pagherà l'allenatore, ma non illudiamoci che con un altro faremo di meglio: la botte è quella e il vino non cambia.



Le colpe di Galliani sul mercato sono quelle di non aver dato a Mihajlovic una rosa da scudetto, cosa che con 90 milioni si poteva tranquillamente fare.

Questo comunque non autorizza Mihajlovic a fare così pena sul campo visto che tra una squadra da scudetto e una incapace di preparare tatticamente qualsiasi tipo di partita (ad eccezione della Coppa Italia col Perugia) ci sono diverse vie di mezzo. Altri allenatori prima di lui hanno lavorato con un Milan che faceva mercati da ZERO EURO, i 90 milioni spesi fanno di lui un privilegiato, non sono certo una giustificazione.


----------



## Hateley (5 Ottobre 2015)

Uno dei difetti di Miha è quello di parlare troppo con le TV. A quello devi raccontare c.Azzate, non puoi dire realmente come stanno le cose. Poi per Berlusconi tutto deve essere splendido splendente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha deluso eh però ne abbiamo cambiati diversi, la situazione non cambia.



se diamo la colpa all allenatore vuol dire che non abbiamo capito nulla e staremo qua di nuovo a criticare anche il prossimo che arriva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se diamo la colpa all allenatore vuol dire che non abbiamo capito nulla e staremo qua di nuovo a criticare anche il prossimo che arriva


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Uno dei difetti di Miha è quello di parlare troppo con le TV. A quello devi raccontare c.Azzate, non puoi dire realmente come stanno le cose. Poi per Berlusconi tutto deve essere splendido splendente.



Non mi sembra che parli molto, mi sembra che esprime in maniera onesta quello che pensa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Eh, no...
> Nel tuo tranello non casco io.
> L'allenatore non può cavare sangue dalle rape e queste le ha messe lì Galliani buttando nel cesso 80 Mln e ingrassando Roma e Genoa (o l'amico Preziosi). Troppo comodo addossare le colpe, come al solito, all'allenatore. Lui avrà dato l'assenso agli acquisti, ma l'unico giocatore che ha richiesto è stato Soriano, che non gli è stato dato. Gli altri gli sono stati imposti dal farabutto frequentatore di Giannino.
> Ovvio che pagherà l'allenatore, ma non illudiamoci che con un altro faremo di meglio: la botte è quella e il vino non cambia.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le colpe di Galliani sul mercato sono quelle di non aver dato a Mihajlovic una rosa da scudetto, cosa che con 90 milioni si poteva tranquillamente fare.
> 
> Questo comunque non autorizza Mihajlovic a fare così pena sul campo visto che tra una squadra da scudetto e una incapace di preparare tatticamente qualsiasi tipo di partita (ad eccezione della Coppa Italia col Perugia) ci sono diverse vie di mezzo. Altri allenatori prima di lui hanno lavorato con un Milan che faceva mercati da ZERO EURO, i 90 milioni spesi fanno di lui un privilegiato, non sono certo una giustificazione.


Avete ragione tutti e due. Questo Milan fa veramente pena quando potrebbe fare meglio, perché la rosa dell'Empoli è inferiore eppure è venuta a fare la partita con noi, idem il Genoa, tuttavia con un altro allenatore i risultati non sarebbero un granché migliori, perché adesso siamo da metà classifica ma con un allenatore migliore potremmo al massimo essere da Europa League, Europa League quando questo sarebbe dovuto essere l'anno della rinascita ed è qui che subentrano le colpe di quello schifoso, lurido, viscido e ignobile condor, capace di allestire una squadra di fango e melma con quasi 100 milioni di euro, lui, quel cesso di Bertolacci e una rosa costruita a glande di cane.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avete ragione tutti e due. Questo Milan fa veramente pena quando potrebbe fare meglio, perché la rosa dell'Empoli è inferiore eppure è venuta a fare la partita con noi, idem il Genoa, tuttavia con un altro allenatore i risultati non sarebbero un granché migliori, perché adesso siamo da metà classifica ma con un allenatore migliore potremmo al massimo essere da Europa League, Europa League quando questo sarebbe dovuto essere l'anno della rinascita ed è qui che subentrano le colpe di quello schifoso, lurido, viscido e ignobile condor.



esattamente, nessuno dice che sinisa non ha colpe ma il valore della squadra è veramente mediocre, se avessimo fatto bene avremmo perso 2-1 o 1-0 ma stasera avremmo comunque perso, ragazzi il giocatore più di qualità che deve illuminare il gioco in fase offensiva è bonaventura, dove vuoi andare quando vedi che la Lazio li ha Felipe anderson, il Napoli Insigne mertens callejon, la Roma Salah pjanic ecc ecc...noi siamo completamente privi di qualità nella zona che conta, cioè la trequarti, che ti permette di dare palloni filtranti puliti giocabili per le punte..non ce un giocatore che salta l'uomo, che rende l'azione imprevedibile, nello squallore dell anno scorso magari avevi menez ed el shaarawy, oggi il francese ci serve come il pane ma sono soprattutto altri i giocatori che mancano a questa rosa, manca il top player, la stella, parlando di numeri di maglia a noi manca il numero 4 il numero 8 il numero 10 il numero 7 ad oggi abbiamo solo il 9 e l 11 che sono le due punte, di cuibio ne farei giocare uno solo cioe bacca, poi mancherebbe anche il numero 5 che sarebbe un centrale e magari anche un terzino e pensare che abbiamo speso 90 milioni iii, roba da pazzi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Per continuare il discorso di prima dove parlo di giocatori che ci mancano, 4 8 7 9 e 10, questi sono il cuore della squadra.. 
noi abbiamo 4 montolivo
8 bonaventura 
10 nessuno
7 nessuno
9 bacca

il Napoli in quelle zone
4 jorginho 
8 Allan 
10 Hamsik
7 insigne 
9 higuain 
chiaro che ci hanno sovrastato, nei ruoli mancanti io potevo mettere kucka e Bertolacci ma è chiaro che loro non sono giocatori che servono, a noi servono Jorginho Hamsik e insigne..questo discorso si potrebbe fare pure con le altre squadre forti, c'è li hanno tutti questi giocatori di qualità, noi siamo molto incompleti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2015)

Serata umiliante, ma ormai non ci soffro più.


----------



## Anza94 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Un disastro totale, nessuno si salva oggi! NESSUNO! tutti hanno colpa i giocatori, la societa, il tecnico, lo staff, galliani (che ha fatto un mercato di , hai 90 millioni la squadra fa a livello difensivo e centrocampo e cosa fa?)....e tutto da butare via, no 4 o 5 elementi, TUTTO.
[MENTION=1779]Anza94[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## Anza94 (5 Ottobre 2015)

scusate per le parole. non succedera piu.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Appena tornato da San Siro. La partita di ieri sera si può assumere solamente in una parola, umiliante.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>


----------



## James Watson (5 Ottobre 2015)

Le responsabilità di Galliani e della dirigenza in generale sono gravissime e note da tempo.
Se ci si mette anche Sinisa però la situazione diventa pesante. Domanda mia, va bene l'ostracismo, ma proprio bisogna buttare nella mischia un giocatore palesemente non pronto per giocare titolare in serie A, per di più in una gara delicata come questa (Ely)? Va bene l'ostracismo verso mexes ma qui siamo al sadomasochismo puro (e sia chiaro che almeno in 2 gol presi ieri per me la responsabilità è più di zapata che di Ely)


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le responsabilità di Galliani e della dirigenza in generale sono gravissime e note da tempo.
> Se ci si mette anche Sinisa però la situazione diventa pesante. Domanda mia, va bene l'ostracismo, ma proprio bisogna buttare nella mischia un giocatore palesemente non pronto per giocare titolare in serie A, per di più in una gara delicata come questa (Ely)? Va bene l'ostracismo verso mexes ma qui siamo al sadomasochismo puro (e sia chiaro che almeno in 2 gol presi ieri per me la responsabilità è più di zapata che di Ely)



Fosse solo questo: continua ad insistere con un modulo inadeguato per il quale abbiamo giocatori inadeguati, continua ad insistere su un portiere inadeguato che non para mezzo tiro, continua a spostare giocatori per il campo (de sciglio a destra, poi a sinistra, poi a destra, bonaventura mezz'ala, poi trequartista, poi mezz'ala, poi trequartista).

Che si scelga un modulo sensato, un bel 4-4-2 classico, che copre tutto il campo in ampiezza, con due giocatori a dare copertura alla difesa e le due punte a fare il loro lavoro.
Si scelga 11 titolari da far giocare sempre, e sempre nello stesso ruolo, a meno di infortuni e squalifiche.
Credo sarebbe un buon modo di iniziare a fare il suo lavoro, invece di improvvisare come fa da quando è al milan.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Fosse solo questo: continua ad insistere con un modulo inadeguato per il quale abbiamo giocatori inadeguati, continua ad insistere su un portiere inadeguato che non para mezzo tiro, continua a spostare giocatori per il campo (de sciglio a destra, poi a sinistra, poi a destra, bonaventura mezz'ala, poi trequartista, poi mezz'ala, poi trequartista).



- Lopez davvero vuoi lasciarlo fuori? Per mettere chi? un 17enne?
- Volevi fare giocare De Sciglio a sinistra e Antonelli a destra?
- Se Bertolacci gli dice che il trequartista non lo vuole fare, chi ci metti? Honda



Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Che si scelga un modulo sensato, un bel 4-4-2 classico, che copre tutto il campo in ampiezza, con due giocatori a dare copertura alla difesa e le due punte a fare il loro lavoro.
> Si scelga 11 titolari da far giocare sempre, e sempre nello stesso ruolo, a meno di infortuni e squalifiche.
> Credo sarebbe un buon modo di iniziare a fare il suo lavoro, invece di improvvisare come fa da quando è al milan.



Non abbiamo esterni veloci, anche se comunque lo proverei, a sto punto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2015)

una vergogna senza precedenti


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2015)

un'umiliazione totale....


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Ottobre 2015)

Stamattina quando mi sono svegliato ho sperato che fosse solo un brutto incubo ma così non è. Una sconfitta che purtroppo rimarrà storica. Che vergogna!


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - Lopez davvero vuoi lasciarlo fuori? Per mettere chi? un 17enne?
> - Volevi fare giocare De Sciglio a sinistra e Antonelli a destra?
> - Se Bertolacci gli dice che il trequartista non lo vuole fare, chi ci metti? Honda
> Non abbiamo esterni veloci, anche se comunque lo proverei, a sto punto.



Lopez è un disastro, non para nulla, quindi sì, farei giocare Donnarumma, non avrebbe grosse pressioni perchè prenderebbe il posto di un bidone, potendo solo fare meglio.
De sciglio deve essere la riserva di Antonelli, Calabria quella di Abate. Manca Abate? Gioca Calabria. Stabilità nei ruoli
Nessuno, cambi modulo ed abbandoni il trequartista.

Il 4-4-2 è l'unica soluzione, con bonaventura e kucka sulle fasce. Ora come ora che non siano veloci è il minore dei problemi, la cosa fondamentale è che diano copertura ed aiutino la fase difensiva e giochino in maniera essenziale.
Siamo in crisi e per uscirne c'è una strada sola: semplicità, concretezza e stabilità


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Che dire, è un'umiliazione assurda. Il Napoli è tre spanne più forte e questo lo sapevamo, ma perdere così non è accettabile
Le colpe sono di tutti, di chi ha costruito male la squadra pur avendo a disposizione 100 milioni, di chi insiste a giocare con un modulo senza senso. perché giocare con il trequartista se il trequartista non lo abbiamo? E poi ci sono i giocatori, da anni abituati a fare ciò che vogliono nello spogliatoio e ad allenarsi poco, gente senza grinta senza personalità, dopo il 2-0 sono completamente spariti dal campo, sono vergognosi!
Ed è proprio questa la cosa che mi preoccupa, è chiaro che come squadra siamo mediocre(non scarsa), ma la cosa brutta è la mancanza totale di personalità che ti porta a poter perdere contro chiunque
Per quanto riguarda il modulo per me bisogna giocare con un semplice 4-4-2 con montolivo e de jong centrali per dare più equilibrio


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Lopez è un disastro, non para nulla, quindi sì, farei giocare Donnarumma, non avrebbe grosse pressioni perchè prenderebbe il posto di un bidone, potendo solo fare meglio.
> De sciglio deve essere la riserva di Antonelli, Calabria quella di Abate. Manca Abate? Gioca Calabria. Stabilità nei ruoli
> Nessuno, cambi modulo ed abbandoni il trequartista.
> 
> ...



Praticamente getti l' ancora...


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente getti l' ancora...



Catenaccio e contropiede per uscire dal momento no.
Quando si ricominicia a far punti, si può pensare anche alla qualità, ora non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## J&B (5 Ottobre 2015)

Adesso sanno quanto valgono tecnicamente,comincino a lottare per la salvezza


----------



## ps18ps (5 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - Lopez davvero vuoi lasciarlo fuori? Per mettere chi? un 17enne?
> - Volevi fare giocare De Sciglio a sinistra e Antonelli a destra?
> - *Se Bertolacci gli dice che il trequartista non lo vuole fare, chi ci metti? Honda*
> 
> ...



Secondo me la parte che ho evidenziato è la più triste. Questo significa che miha si è fissato con un modulo, ma deve adattare i giocatori. Però anche un giocatore che non vuole provare a fare un ruolo perchè non se la senta significa che non ha personalità e ha paura di giocare, e questo poi si vede puntualmente in campo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il calcio è pieno di esempi di squadre con la "coperta corta", cioè di squadre che attaccano in maniera pericolosa ma subiscono troppi gol,
o al contrario di squadre blindate dietro ma sterili in attacco, di solito la fatica è trovare il giusto equilibrio,

gli esempi più eclatanti di questa stagione sono La Roma ballerina dietro e l'inter sterile in attacco.

Quando raramente capita, come attualmente a noi, che la squadra subisce da chiunque e non tiri in porta, a prescindere dalla rosa vuol dire che l'allenatore o ha lo spogliatoio contro o non ci stà capendo nulla.

Ci sono anche altri indizi, anche nelle annate più storte ci sono dei giocatori che comunque emergono, magari luccicando per la luce riflessa dei bidoni che li circondano.

In questa rosa e in questo momento tutti i giocatori stanno facendo chi più e chi meno schifo, rendendo palesemente meno del valore complessivo, ciò non è possibile nemmeno nella più scarsa delle squadre, Menez l'anno scorso in un Milan più scarso ha fatto un grande campionato, anche qui subentra il fattore allenatore, che non è che sia l'ultimo dei *******, ma che proprio non ci'azzecca con questo ambiente (come accadrà sicuramente a CONTE).

Un ultimo indizio, Cerci, è sempre stato un giocatore Genio e sregolatezza, magari faceva una cosa importante e poi la sprecava con un paio di idiozie o con poco impegno nei rientri.
Ma di certo non è l'ameba immonda che stiamo vedendo, si stà allenando con Miha da giugno, 4 mesi senza cavargli un decimo di quello che ha saputo fare Ventura? no, non è possibile.


----------



## Cizzu (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un ultimo indizio, Cerci, è sempre stato un giocatore Genio e sregolatezza, magari faceva una cosa importante e poi la sprecava con un paio di idiozie o con poco impegno nei rientri.
> Ma di certo non è l'ameba immonda che stiamo vedendo, si stà allenando con Miha da giugno, 4 mesi senza cavargli un decimo di quello che ha saputo fare Ventura? no, non è possibile.



Genio e sregolatezza Cerci ? Ma per cortesia.. Per quanto lo conosca Cerci ha fatto bene soltanto al Torino. Stai tanto a guardare gli indizi, ma il fatto che sia la Roma che la Fiorentina, e persino l'Atletico han voluto disfarsene non lo valuti ?
Secondo me è forse il giocatore più indecente che abbiamo in rosa. E' totalmente inconsistente, a tratti irritante. Non è nemmeno più capace a saltare l'uomo. Si intestardisce in giocate inutili, consegnando spesso il pallone agli avversari. Mi fa ricordare il peggior Emanuelson.


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un ultimo indizio, Cerci, è sempre stato un giocatore Genio e sregolatezza, magari faceva una cosa importante e poi la sprecava con un paio di idiozie o con poco impegno nei rientri.
> Ma di certo non è l'ameba immonda che stiamo vedendo, si stà allenando con Miha da giugno, 4 mesi senza cavargli un decimo di quello che ha saputo fare Ventura? no, non è possibile.



Cerci ha fatto bene in carriera solo con Ventura allenatore, per il resto ha fallito ovunque.
Ma parliamo del miglior allenatore del campionato per distacco, uno che è riuscito ad arrivare in europa con una squadra da metà destra della classifica, facendo brillare due bidoni come cerci ed immobile.
Uno a cui ogni stagione ricostruiscono la squadra vendendo i giocatori più importanti ed ogni volta riesce a fare meglio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Cerci ha fatto bene in carriera solo con Ventura allenatore, per il resto ha fallito ovunque.
> Ma parliamo del miglior allenatore del campionato per distacco, uno che è riuscito ad arrivare in europa con una squadra da metà destra della classifica, facendo brillare due bidoni come cerci ed immobile.
> Uno a cui ogni stagione ricostruiscono la squadra vendendo i giocatori più importanti ed ogni volta riesce a fare meglio.



Cerci è sempre stato un giocatore estremamente altalenante anche nel corso della stessa partita, anche nella Fiorentina, i colpi gli ha sempre avuti.
ma qui stiamo parlando di una carcassa putrefatta, qualcosa di meglio si può tirar fuori.
Con Ventura sfondi una porta aperta, di sicuro in carriera ha dimostrato più di Miha, ma se è per questo anche un'altra decina di allenatori in A.
Anche se comunque Miha non è l'incompetente che appare attualmente, per me ha la squadra che rema contro.


----------



## MarcoG (5 Ottobre 2015)

ecco cosa penso..
l'allenatore sta sbagliando, ma mi sembra il minimo dargli del tempo
i giocatori sono mediocri, ma questo lo si sa
dirigenza.. stendiamo un velo pietoso, anche un bambino si accorgeva che serviva un centrocampista e un difensore centrale (e non parlo del resto...)

Detto questo, una cosa non capisco, e nessuno ne parla.
Perdere con questo Napoli non è che sia una vergogna, anzi, al momento potrebbe battere Barcellona e Bayern... il problema è il modo in cui si perde, ed il terreno. A San Siro non puoi prendere 4 goal e non reagire. L'udinese ne ha presi 3 dal milan e stava pareggiando, noi già sullo 0-1 eravamo finiti.
Ti arrendi perché non hai gli attributi? Mi sta bene, sei un giocatore mediocre. Ma non posso accettare che non cerchi di fare il tuo lavoro. Ti chiudi in difesa, prendi pallonate e cerchi di portare a casa uno 0-1, salvando la faccia. 
Qui di eclatante c'è solo il risultato, troppo sonoro.

Per il resto, ci sta perdere quattro partite, abbiamo preso squadre forti nel momento sbagliato. Ma c'è modo e modo... ed il modo ora è quello sbagliato. Siamo una provinciale e dobbiamo giocare da provinciale, come quanto la juve di Conte ci ha soffiato lo scudetto. Siamo capre, non possiamo giocare come fossimo unicorni..


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerci è sempre stato un giocatore estremamente altalenante anche nel corso della stessa partita, anche nella Fiorentina, i colpi gli ha sempre avuti.
> ma qui stiamo parlando di una carcassa putrefatta, qualcosa di meglio si può tirar fuori.
> Con Ventura sfondi una porta aperta, di sicuro in carriera ha dimostrato più di Miha, ma se è per questo anche un'altra decina di allenatori in A.
> Anche se comunque Miha non è l'incompetente che appare attualmente, per me ha la squadra che rema contro.



Io ho sempre sognato di vedere Guidolin sulla panchina del Milan, grande uomo e grande allenatore, che a Udine ha fatto miracoli.
Non è mai successo, spero che possa accadere con Ventura, altro grandissimo tecnico, che meriterebbe un'occasione importante.


----------



## Cizzu (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre sognato di vedere Guidolin sulla panchina del Milan, grande uomo e grande allenatore, che a Udine ha fatto miracoli.
> Non è mai successo, spero che possa accadere con Ventura, altro grandissimo tecnico, che meriterebbe un'occasione importante.



Indubbiamente. Io questa estate speravo davvero arrivasse Sarri.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> ecco cosa penso..
> l'allenatore sta sbagliando, ma mi sembra il minimo dargli del tempo
> i giocatori sono mediocri, ma questo lo si sa
> dirigenza.. stendiamo un velo pietoso, anche un bambino si accorgeva che serviva un centrocampista e un difensore centrale (e non parlo del resto...)
> ...



Nessuno mette in discussione che la rosa non sia di alto livello, ma non è possibile che tutti facciano così schifo,

Bertolacci non vale 20 milioni e non era il giocatore d'acquistare per rifondare il centrocampo, ma io lo seguo dai tempi del Lecce e non è così scarso
Cerci è una roba inguardabile, sicuramente può fare meglio
zapata quando gioca nella sua nazionale sembra un giocatore di livello mondiale, sicuramente non regala un gol a partita
e così via
De Jong io l'ho sempre criticato, per me era troppo lodato, ma non è mai stato un giocatore dannoso come ora.
persino Frosinone e Carpi tirano di più in porta,
Miha ha perso la squadra


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E eeh ma l'allenatore non è una variabile necessaria e decisiva
> 
> Ma dai che razza di squadra ha il Napoli? Culibali? Isai? Albiol ? Cagliecon? Gulam?



Tutti giocatori migliori dei nostri pari ruolo, e non di poco.


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Tutti giocatori migliori dei nostri pari ruolo, e non di poco.



Per me no: Ghoulam vale Antonelli, Albiol vale Mexes (o Romagnoli), Koulibaly è peggio di Zapata, Allan vale Kucka, Jorginho è solo più giovane di Montolivo, ma non è tanto meglio, Hysaj vale un Abate o un Calabria.
Insigne vale Bonaventura.
Gli unici nettamente più forti dei nostri sono Reina, Hamsik, Callejon e Higuain.

La differenza la fa il fatto che loro sono cento volte più organizzati e hanno un ottimo allenatore, uno che ha iniziato con un modulo sbagliato che si basava sul gioco creato da quel bidone di Valdifiori, ha capito di dover cambiare, e ha costruito un Napoli diverso e nettamente migliore.
Perdisa, invece, di cambiare non ci pensa nemmeno e continua ad insistere con sto schifo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Per me no: Ghoulam vale Antonelli, Albiol vale Mexes (o Romagnoli), Koulibaly è peggio di Zapata, Allan vale Kucka, Jorginho è solo più giovane di Montolivo, ma non è tanto meglio, Hysaj vale un Abate o un Calabria.
> Insigne vale Bonaventura.
> Gli unici nettamente più forti dei nostri sono Reina, Hamsik, Callejon e Higuain.
> 
> ...



insigne e jorginho sono nettamente meglio di Montolivo e bonaventura, sul resto posso essere d accordo e poi accanto hanno allan Hamsik e higuain, noi kucka bertolacci è luiz adriano, la differenza c'è


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Per me no: Ghoulam vale Antonelli, Albiol vale Mexes (o Romagnoli), Koulibaly è peggio di Zapata, Allan vale Kucka, Jorginho è solo più giovane di Montolivo, ma non è tanto meglio, Hysaj vale un Abate o un Calabria.
> Insigne vale Bonaventura.
> Gli unici nettamente più forti dei nostri sono Reina, Hamsik, Callejon e Higuain.
> 
> ...



Allan sta facendo una stagione mostruosa e paragonarlo a Kuko è sbagliatissimo. Ma ieri sera è stato cosi palese come in tutte le zone del campo gli avversari fossero superiori, da un punto di vista atletico, tattico e tecnico. Ieri sera è stata la partita di una medio piccola che ha voluto sfidare a viso aperto una grande squadra ed è finita 0-4. Triste da dire ma ieri sera si poteva vincere solamente difendendosi con compattezza provando a ripartire, appunto da provincialotta.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Allan da duecentomila piste a Kucka, Koulibaly quando è in forma è un ottimo difensore e anche l'anno scorso ha fatto delle prestazioni monstre, Insigne tecnicamente urina in testa a Jack... non c'è proprio partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allan da duecentomila piste a Kucka, Koulibaly quando è in forma è un ottimo difensore e anche l'anno scorso ha fatto delle prestazioni monstre, Insigne tecnicamente urina in testa a Jack... non c'è proprio partita



e jorginho montolivo, Hamsik bertolacci, higuain luiz adriano, raga ma di che stiamo parlando??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi, scordiamoci il Napoli, insieme a Juve, Roma, Fiorentina Lazio è più forte di noi.

ma l'Inter non è tanto meglio ed è stata capolista

Comunque questo organico è più forte del Chievo che ci è davanti, o rimpiangete Birsa e Maggiorini?

ed è più forte di Empoli, Udinese e Genoa dai quali siamo stati presi a pallonate

Questa squadra deve obiettivamente giocarsela per il 6° posto, siamo 11!!!

Possiamo insultare Berlusconi per non darci le risorse per una squadra da scudetto,
possiamo insultare Galliani per aver costruito una squadra da 6/7° posto e spacciarla per una squadra da Champions

Ma non si può non criticare un allenatore che ci porta al 12° posto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, scordiamoci il Napoli, insieme a Juve, Roma, Fiorentina Lazio è più forte di noi.
> 
> ma l'Inter non è tanto meglio ed è stata capolista
> 
> ...



L'allenatore comunque l'ha scelto Galliani. Il primo responsabile sarà sempre lui. Per me dei papabili ha preso veramente il peggiore possibile.
Bisogna veramente essere dei geni per fare sempre la scelte peggiore in assoluto. Non una scelta sbagliata, ma proprio la peggiore possibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, scordiamoci il Napoli, insieme a Juve, Roma, Fiorentina Lazio è più forte di noi.
> 
> ma l'Inter non è tanto meglio ed è stata capolista
> 
> ...



l inter è meglio fidati, ha giocatori che noi ci sogniamo, è una non squadra come noi con la differenza che hanno grandi giocatori, le altre che hai citato sono nettamente più forti di noi, poi le piccole che dici sono inferiori a noi ma in questo momento si trovano davanti perche anche se hanno giocatori più mediocri ma almeno sono funzionali al loro stile di gioco, nelle partite contro le squadre più deboli noi possiamo vincere attraverso qualche giocata perché abbiamo singoli superiori ma dal punto di vista del gioco faremo fatica con chiunque, con l inter abbiamo fatto bene perché si sono affrontare due non squadre ma l altra aveva i giocatori migliori..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'allenatore comunque l'ha scelto Galliani. Il primo responsabile sarà sempre lui. Per me dei papabili ha preso veramente il peggiore possibile.
> Bisogna veramente essere dei geni per fare sempre la scelte peggiore in assoluto. Non una scelta sbagliata, ma proprio la peggiore possibile.



lallenatore insieme all acquisto di Romagnoli e Bacca sono state le uniche cose giuste fatte quest estate


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi, problema e Galliani....
Miha non e Ancelotti pero non e neanche un allenatore scarso...

Detto questo..il problemo non e Miha, un pochino Berlusconi pero uno che va spende 90 millioni per Bertolacci, Romagnoli, Adriano e Bacca ha tutto il colpo....con 90 millioni si poteva fare una squadra da almeno 3 posto

Quindi e inutile a dare colpa a allenatore....questa squadra e scarso e basta. Il problema e Galliani che deve andare e lontano.

Speriamo in questo mr. Bee pero serve un DS che lavora intelligente e non va a buttare soldi dentro le tasce di Sabantini...

Galliani e cotto, finito e deve andare......


----------



## hovistogiocareMarkHateley (7 Ottobre 2015)

ho letto parecchi post qui sopra,e certi tifosi fanno paragoni quello è più forte di quello e bla bla bla
i giudizi sulle squadre di calcio non si fanno solo così a mio parere bisogna fare una valutazione diversa


----------



## gheorghehagi (11 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Cerci ha fatto bene in carriera solo con Ventura allenatore, per il resto ha fallito ovunque.
> Ma parliamo del miglior allenatore del campionato per distacco, uno che è riuscito ad arrivare in europa con una squadra da metà destra della classifica, facendo brillare due bidoni come cerci ed immobile.
> Uno a cui ogni stagione ricostruiscono la squadra vendendo i giocatori più importanti ed ogni volta riesce a fare meglio.



chiaro...ventura ha in testa un'idea di gioco e la applica ai giocatori che dispone all'interno della rosa...osserva le loro caratteristiche e li posiziona in campo ragionando su quello che sanno o non sanno fare...questi allenatori possono fare una squadra anche pescando interpreti dalle serie minori e non cambierà niente...o meglio cambierà il tempo con cui arriveranno ai risultati.


----------

